# Pakistan's War - Images from the frontlines



## HAIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Imran Khan

i post already many images in same thread of war on terorr.


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arslan_treen

wow its the ist time army has moved Al zarar on the front line , they goin hot this time .hope they crush these terrorist and then run then under the tanks !!


----------



## moha199

great pictures Brothers go kill these terrorists. I love Pakistan and Her army, May Allah keep you safe amin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JK!

Are those Al Zarar MBTs?


----------



## ajpirzada

i doubt if its al zarrar. should be one of those T-59 etc..

now that is some artillery. we are definately facing some resistance


----------



## ajpirzada

how do we get the coordinates at which this artillery then fires???


----------



## ajpirzada

imran khan said:


> ITS 100% AL-ZARAR sir which tanks loaded on trailers .artillery fires i think when they get info from helicopters and they men who leading operation from front line.



so men who are leading the operation sends back the coordinates or do they only say fire and then artillery ppl do some guess work and fire???

is it only me who cant see the last three pics u have posted??


----------



## Imran Khan

There are several dimensions to this subject. The first is the notion that fire may be against an opportunity target or may be prearranged. It the latter it may be either on-call or scheduled. Prearranged targets may be part of a fire plan. Fire may be either observed or unobserved, if the former it may be adjusted, if the latter then it has to be predicted. Observation of adjusted fire may be directly by a forward observer or indirectly via some other target acquisition system.

Counterbattery fire: delivered for the purpose of destroying or neutralizing the enemy's fire support system. 
Counterpreparation fire: intensive prearranged fire delivered when the imminence of the enemy attack is discovered. 
Covering fire: used to protect troops when they are within range of enemy small arms. 
Defensive fire: delivered by supporting units to assist and protect a unit engaged in a defensive action. 
Final Protective Fire: an immediately available prearranged barrier of fire designed to impede enemy movement across defensive lines or areas. 
Harassing fire: a random number of shells are fired at random intervals, without any pattern to it that the enemy can predict. This process is designed to hinder enemy forces' movement, and, by the constantly imposed stress, threat of losses and inability of enemy forces to relax or sleep, lowers their morale. 
Interdiction fire: placed on an area or point to prevent the enemy from using the area or point. 
Preparation fire: delivered before an attack to weaken the enemy position. 
Deep supporting fire: directed at objectives not in the immediate vicinity of own force, for neutralizing or destroying enemy reserves and weapons, and interfering with enemy command, supply, communications and observation; or 
Close supporting fire: placed on enemy troops, weapons or positions which, because of their proximity present the most immediate and serious threat to the supported unit. 
Neutralization fire: delivered to render a target temporarily ineffective or unusable; and 
Suppression fire: that degrades the performance of a target below the level needed to fulfill its mission. Suppression is usually only effective for the duration of the fire. 
The targeting process is the key aspect of tactical fire control. Depending on the circumstances and national procedures it may all be undertaken in one place or may be distributed. In armies practicing control from the front, most of the process may be undertaken by a forward observer or other target acquirer. This is particularly the case for a smaller target requiring only a few fire units. The extent to which the process is formal or informal and makes use of computer based systems, documented norms or experience and judgement also varies widely armies and other circumstances.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Imran Khan

*Forward Observer (FO)*
Because artillery is an indirect fire weapon, the forward observer must take up a position where he can observe the target using tools such as binoculars, laser rangefinders, and designators with call back fire missions on his radio. This position can be anywhere from a few thousand meters to 20-30 km distant from the guns. Modern day FOs are also trained in the rudiments of calling in both air strikes and naval gun fire.

Using a standardized format, the FO sends either an exact target location or the position relative to his own location or a common map point, a brief target description, a recommended munition to use, and any special instructions such as "danger close" (the warning that friendly troops are within 600 meters of the target, requiring extra precision from the guns). Once firing begins, if the rounds are not accurate the FO will issue instructions to adjust fire and then call "fire for effect." 

The FO does not talk to the guns directly - he deals solely with the FDC. The forward observer can also be airborne and in fact one of the original roles of aircraft in the military was airborne artillery spotting.


*FDC (Fire Direction Center)*
Typically, there is one FDC for a battery of six guns, in a light division. In a typical heavy division configuration, there exists two FDC elements capable of operating two four gun sections, also known as a split battery. The FDC computes firing data, fire direction, for the guns. The process consists of determining the precise target location based on the observer's location if needed, then computing range and direction to the target from the guns' location. These data can be computed manually, using special protractors and slide rules with precomputed firing data. Corrections can be added for conditions such as a difference between target and howitzer altitudes, propellant temperature, atmospheric conditions, and even the curvature and rotation of the Earth. In most cases, some corrections are omitted, sacrificing accuracy for speed. In recent decades, FDCs have become computerized, allowing for much faster and more accurate computation of firing data. 


*Guns*

The final piece of the puzzle is the "gun line" itself. The FDC will transmit a warning order to the guns, followed by orders specifying the type of ammunition and fuze setting, bearing, elevation, and the method of adjustment or orders for fire for effect (FFE). Elevation (vertical direction) and bearing orders are specified in milliradians or mils, and any special instructions, such as to wait for the observer's command to fire relayed through the FDC. The crews load the howitzers and traverse and elevate the tube to the required point, using either hand cranks (usually on towed guns) or hydraulics (on self-propelled models).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Solomon2

No prisoners, no trophies, no dead Taliban. How does this look different from a training exercise?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Munir

Solomon2 said:


> No prisoners, no trophies, no dead Taliban. How does this look different from a training exercise?



Typical American nonsens. We are not Indians that kill civilians just to put on display. Whether you kill them or not. You do respect the opponent and even provide them time to pray, to die and to be burried. The dirty way of choking people with water or put them in illegal camps to avoid Geneva conventions is soemthing the Christians do very well. Just like backstabbing when you are no longer needed... People with these pathetic kind of remarks and calling them solomon make me puke. Uneduted onesided people that are only capable of reproducing propaganda. I am not even intrested in our agenda.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Solomon2

Dawn pic: 
Hay? Dead grass? Is it spring or or we looking at a photo of mid-summer?

I also note the dearth of pictures with battle-scarred areas. That implies there have been no advances of Pakistani forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

Solomon2 said:


> Dawn pic:
> Hay? Dead grass? Is it spring or or we looking at a photo of mid-summer?
> 
> I also note the dearth of pictures with battle-scarred areas. That implies there have been no advances of Pakistani forces.



first of all artillery is not supposed to be at the frontline so by just lookin at the pic u cant tell if there has been any advance or not. most of the ppl have fled the area. 
second its only few weeks back that ppl started harvestin weat crop... so its the left over which u r seein in this pic and not dead grass. cant u see that rit next to artillery is another field of weat crop??? get rid of ur bias

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

Solomon2 said:


> No prisoners, no trophies, no dead Taliban. How does this look different from a training exercise?



Where you actually there to report this? or let me guess you found out through you majic crystel ball! man plzz think before wat u say or state we are fighting these bastards for the cause of survival and for the future of our country! plzz dont state rubish like this here if you cant back up your lines! you people create wars then ask other to die for your selves let us be let us handle our own business ! although as much as american iam the only thing i dont support is US being a international police man its not as easy as thought its a rough task and perhaps cuz US now we are paying the price!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

actually most of the american dont know the groud reality but they love to analyse things in their own special way... 
u guys know wat Lota is(used to carry water when u go to the toilet). there was a stack of Lotas lyin somewhere in kashmir. these americans saw it from satellite and got panicked analysin them to be explosives... they immediately contacted out intelligence agencies and told them to get rid of it. when we saw the pic, we assured americans that dont worry and this thing will never blow up. it took a while but they did calm down finally. 
imagine if that would have happened in recent months. given they dont trust us anymore, they would have simply bombed that place using their drone. poor lotas

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Solomon2

ajpirzada said:


> first of all artillery is not supposed to be at the frontline so by just lookin at the pic u cant tell if there has been any advance or not.


The implication is that either the photo is a training exercise, or that the artillery has not advanced to positions it previously bombarded or saw battle.



> second its only few weeks back that ppl started harvestin weat crop... so its the left over which u r seein in this pic and not dead grass. cant u see that rit next to artillery is another field of weat crop??? get rid of ur bias


Thank you for the correction. 

Remember, here in the U.S. one anonymous official described the current offensive as "fake". That makes any pictures that show unambiguously this accusation to be false very important.


----------



## Xeric

130s i love 'em!!

@solomon iiiii..no i am not going to say it (iam sure you got it though)

Do you know how much the artillery gun shown in the pictures ranges?? Try to find that out and then come back so that we can bash you more!

Mistaking wheat crop for dead grass !! wtf!!
You industrialized @$#!...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ajpirzada

Solomon2 said:


> The implication is that either the photo is a training exercise, or that the artillery has not advanced to positions it previously bombarded or saw battle.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the correction.
> 
> Remember, here in the U.S. one anonymous official described the current offensive as "fake". That makes any pictures that show unambiguously this accusation to be false very important.



how r we supposed to take the artillery in the mountains which is where the bombardment is being made... they have got enough range to cover the area from stayin at one place. its the troops who are supposed to go in the forest and find these talibans...

wat is a fake operation??? here we have got eye witnesses from these villages where this operation is goin on. or doesnt this anonymous guy means to say that these villagers have been planted by the army


----------



## notorious_eagle

ajpirzada, dude can you please stop ignoring his random ignorant comments. I think he still cannot get over the fact that with America's massive military power, the Taliban still control 50&#37; of the country . Western officials can call our offensive whatever they want, i wonder what do they call Taliban control 50% of Afghanistan  hahahaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric

Fake operations...lolzzz!!
i think he is again mistaking the CIA's black ops with this massive operation, i wonder how can the yanks have gone so nuts that they can still believe that operation at such a scale can still be faked!

Fake fire
Fake Press briefing
Fake casualties
Fake reports by the media all over the world
Fake immigration by the locals
Fake temporary hutments for the immigrants
Fake soldiers being killed
Above all Fake demand by Sufi Muhammad to have a cease fire.

Serioulsy dude, you need some rest! that too 'in peace'

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rabbit.Rabbit

enigma947 said:


> 130s i love 'em!!
> 
> @solomon iiiii..no i am not going to say it (iam sure you got it though)
> 
> Do you know how much the artillery gun shown in the pictures ranges?? Try to find that out and then come back so that we can bash you more!
> 
> Mistaking wheat crop for dead grass !! wtf!!
> You industrialized @$#!...



US probably produces more wheat than any other country on earth.

IMO, calling the operation fake is rather far-fetched. One can't fake an operation of this scale.


----------



## Solomon2

ajpirzada said:


> how r we supposed to take the artillery in the mountains which is where the bombardment is being made


Excellent point.



> wat is a fake operation??? here we have got eye witnesses from these villages where this operation is goin on





> "We see more duplicity than ambivalence" about the fight against extremists, one participant in the administration's strategic review of the region said of Pakistani authorities. Other officials expressed skepticism that the Pakistani offensive would continue. "The test of all these Pakistani military operations -- because we've seen them from time to time in the past -- is always their sustainability," Pentagon spokesman Geoff Morrell said.


----------



## ajpirzada

well i cant say much if someone says that this whole operation is fake. they have got their own reasoning which is far from reality. every conspiracy theorist has his own reasoning but if it is true or not that is a totally different thing.


----------



## Xeric

Rabbit.Rabbit said:


> US probably produces more wheat than any other country on earth.



You are right, and i know that you also have been throwing the excess wheat in the sea to make up guud money for your farmers (that's a credit, ok.... don't burn)
But still if someone from the 'most wheat producer' can't make the differnece then what can we do....

Oh i forgot.. i know now why: he missed it for the similar reasons as 37% americans cannot locate the US on world map!


----------



## Solomon2

Conspiracy theorists or not, what matters is that these are Obama Administration officials, and they need to be convinced. Obama's Pakistani tendencies were clear long before he was elected, for he was the only candidate who advocated invading Pakistan to combat terrorism.


----------



## Rabbit.Rabbit

enigma947 said:


> You are right, and i know that you also have been throwing the excess wheat in the sea to make up guud money for your farmers (that's a credit, ok.... don't burn)
> But still if someone from the 'most wheat producer' can't make the differnece then what can we do....
> 
> Oh i forgot.. i know now why: he missed it for the similar reasons as *37% americans cannot locate the US on world map!*



I really didn't want it to get down to this - but - how many Pakistanis can spell their own names?


----------



## BaburCM

Rabbit.Rabbit said:


> I really didn't want it to get down to this - but - how many Pakistanis can spell their own names?



I'm glad that you show your true face. Be more specific Yank... What a stupid rabbit. Always getting off-topic and flaming in other threads. I've reported your abuse.


----------



## ajpirzada

Solomon2 said:


> Conspiracy theorists or not, what matters is that these are Obama Administration officials, and they need to be convinced. Obama's Pakistani tendencies were clear long before he was elected, for he was the only candidate who advocated invading Pakistan to combat terrorism.



and y do we have to convince obama for anything?? it has now become our war and we will deal with the situation they way we lik. we are at the frontline and therefore are aware of the ground realities better than u guys r.


----------



## Xeric

Rabbit.Rabbit said:


> I really didn't want it to get down to this - but - how many Pakistanis can spell their own names?



With 50&#37; literacy rate we don't mind if we can't spell our names, but yes if with 99% literacy rate we cant spot our country well then i need to worry! And we don't claim to be a world leader, a super power, most advanced, elite etc etc, either!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rabbit.Rabbit

enigma947 said:


> With 50% literacy rate we don't mind if we can't spell our names, but yes if with 99% literacy rate we cant spot our country well then i need to worry!



Excuses excuses - If I had a million dollars I'd marry Charlize Theron. When you get 99% literacy then we'll talk.



> And we don't claim to be a world leader, a super power, most advanced, elite etc etc



That's because you're not.


----------



## BaburCM

enigma947 said:


> With 50&#37; literacy rate we don't mind if we can't spell our names, but yes if with 99% literacy rate we cant spot our country well then i need to worry! And we don't claim to be a world leader, a super power, most advanced, elite etc etc



Well, this is coming from a hilly billy that doesn't even know where Pakistan lies on the map and what the capital is. He doesn't know what our national language is let alone out of how many ethnicities Pakistan comprises. More than half of the Americans mistake Pakistanis as Arab or a Middle Eastern country. That's the pathetic state of these hilly billies. All this hilly billy has heard about Pakistan is media sensation in his remote home town. That's also the reason why he is on this forum in the first place. He seems to be so worried about Pakistan's literacy rate, but in reality he is only here to flame and pass some time. We gotcha flaming rabbit!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

*IG FC visits Buner*
IG FC visits Buner - GEO.tv


----------



## Solomon2

ajpirzada said:


> and y do we have to convince obama for anything??


u want nato trupes in ur backyrd?



> we are at the frontline and therefore are aware of the ground realities better than u guys r.


That's how it should be, but that isn't how it has happened, as far as the U.S. government is concerned.


----------



## BaburCM

Solomon2 said:


> u want nato trupes in ur backyrd?
> 
> 
> That's how it should be, but that isn't how it has happened, as far as the U.S. government is concerned.



Another Yank obsessed with Pakistan. What do you want from us? You're not going to get anything. You cannot bribe or torture anyone on this forum. Take your torture facility somewhere else.


----------



## Xeric

*Ok friends no more....
DNFTT*


----------



## Skywalker

Rabbit.Rabbit said:


> I really didn't want it to get down to this - but - how many Pakistanis can spell their own names?



Can you tell us how maqny Americans spell their names correctly and that is also in english not in spanish.


----------



## Rabbit.Rabbit

Skywalker said:


> Can you tell us how maqny Americans spell their names correctly and that is also in english not in spanish.



Why? Do you prefer english over spanish?


----------



## Skywalker

I believe rabbit only understands one lingo...choise is yours.


----------



## BaburCM

Skywalker said:


> Can you tell us how maqny Americans spell their names correctly and that is also in english not in spanish.



Look at the spelling of his location. Enough said.


----------



## ajpirzada

Solomon2 said:


> u want nato trupes in ur backyrd?
> 
> 
> That's how it should be, but that isn't how it has happened, as far as the U.S. government is concerned.



ya plz send them.. but tell them to make last phone call to their families before comin here. we are waitin to welcome them
do u guys think we are wearin bangles??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iioal malik

this is a serious threat to pakistan we should not have a 2nd thought on this. about wat america did ior saying or doing in this well wat ever america had to do it's been already done now this talibanzation is a pakistan's enemy n there should be no mercy for these rats.


----------



## JK!

STOP BUTCHERING THE ENGLISH LANGUAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## khanz

notorious_eagle said:


> ajpirzada, dude can you please stop ignoring his random ignorant comments. I think he still cannot get over the fact that with America's massive military power, the Taliban still control 50% of the country . Western officials can call our offensive whatever they want, i wonder what do they call Taliban control 50% of Afghanistan  hahahaaa



above 70% these guys are suffering the same fate as the soviets only this time it's even harder as they've alienated pakistan with their backstabbing.


----------



## moha199

Solomon2 said:


> No prisoners, no trophies, no dead Taliban. How does this look different from a training exercise?


First of all i will tell you to change your First flag as davids flag since you belong from there, Second Where in US did anyone from the top say that this operation is fake!!! I live in USA and i am very well aware of news!!! This is Pakistani operation not an Indian nor Your Gaza strip where you kill civilians, Since we care for civilians so you won't be seeing much, Which is very unfortunate for you, Right? We don't have to show world that how we are kill our enemies in Pakistan since our enemy is attacking us from Inside unlike you, Who go to Gaza and kill innocents and show world that how barbaric you could be. Cut the ,,,,,,, Stop hating and open your eyes, World exist beyond Zionist sight too, You know!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

> Where in US did anyone from the top say that this operation is fake!


Just read the previous page.


----------



## blain2

Solomon2 said:


> Dawn pic:
> Hay? Dead grass? Is it spring or or we looking at a photo of mid-summer?
> 
> I also note the dearth of pictures with battle-scarred areas. That implies there have been no advances of Pakistani forces.



Please keep your ill-informed rants off the forum. While I can handle critique, silly assumptions and observations will not cut it. Be mindful of this when you post in the future.


----------



## blain2

Solomon2 said:


> n.
> 
> Remember, here in the U.S. one anonymous official described the current offensive as "fake". That makes any pictures that show unambiguously this accusation to be false very important.



Tell those sitting in the US to come over to take a look. And please stop quoting "anonymous" fools. If they could back it up, they would speak without anonymity. Its the oldest trick in the book to append anonymous sources to your reports to try to lend credibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

blain2 said:


> stop quoting "anonymous" fools. If they could back it up, they would speak without anonymity. Its the oldest trick in the book to append anonymous sources to your reports to try to lend credibility.


You are a moderator. These are not _my_ opinions. Do you use your pike to kill the messenger?


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

On the pictures in Pakistani papers - they may or may not be file photo's.

Getty's or AFP are usually better references for current images.

Amongst the Pakistani papers, Dawn often runs image slide shows related to current events that so far have been very up to date.

Also, AFAIK, journalists are still not allowed in the war zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

Solomon2 said:


> You are a moderator. These are not _my_ opinions. Do you use your pike to kill the messenger?



Well do not quote anonymous sources specially when they are charges that cannot be refuted because you just do not know who is behind them. Pretty simple! Its akin to me stating "someone has told me that you are a liar, however I cannot tell you who that someone is."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## blain2

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> On the pictures in Pakistani papers - they may or may not be file photo's.
> 
> Getty's or AFP are usually better references for current images.
> 
> Amongst the Pakistani papers, Dawn often runs image slide shows related to current events that so far have been very up to date.
> 
> Also, AFAIK, journalists are still not allowed in the war zone.



AM,

The NW countryside is filled with that kind of brush and growth. You need to have been in the area to know that. You can simply tell by the way the gun emplacements are set up that this is not a firing range and an actual operational area.

Gun positions do not need to move if you are targeting militants holed up on the mountains that are well within the range of the 130s (they can very comfortably hit targets well beyond 22km).
If one has been to a firing range in Pakistan, the setup, spacing etc. etc. are all different. 

The photos on Dawn website are from Rueters and they are essentially pooled with Getty's images for resale. They are all current images and of actual action against the militants. The naysayers will continue to deny anything that goes on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199

Solomon2 said:


> Just read the previous page.


Where did it say its FAKE! I was at white house last night and one anonymous sources told me on condition of anonymity that you do mischief ahhaha i hope you liked this one because your post are nothing more then what i just said here


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

> Conspiracy theorists or not, what matters is that these are Obama Administration officials, and they need to be convinced. Obama's Pakistani tendencies were clear long before he was elected, for he was the only candidate who advocated invading Pakistan to combat terrorism



Obama is a tool for the FREE-MASSONS , he will say whatever they will push him for. One thing is for sure if the Neocons in Obama admin pushed him to expand the war into Pakistani territory then you American dream of entering the Central Asia aint goina come true. Plus US will get bogged down heavily in this reagion coz its only Pakistan (the only reagional ally ) which is supporting your dam war of controlling resources. No other reagional Player(CHINA,IRAN,INDIA,RUSSIA) wants your presence in Afghanistan .

So Invading Pakistan would be a doomsday scenario for the American presence in this reagion and you guys will lose alot of international ground.


----------



## Xeric

@ 'them' who consider the operation to be faked:
Try to read something about B-Rolls and Stock footages.


----------



## ajpirzada

when we dont fight they tell us to fight. when we fight they tell us that its fake....should we ever expect them to support us??
this fight is for our own sake and we shouldt give a $hit about wat US thinks


----------



## mhacsan

Rabbit.Rabbit said:


> Excuses excuses - If I had a million dollars I'd marry Charlize Theron. When you get 99&#37; literacy then we'll talk.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you're not.



Mr Rabit, thats what ur name is, excuse me

now coming to ur point of 99% literacy rate, can u write ur name in Urdu, probably 99% of Americans wont be able to, so then why asking an offical urdu speking country to spell their name, u got to do better than this.

dont judge any body`s competence by spelling name. Alas, thats why i wonder why the world is in such a mess where most powerful nation on earth is obssesed with other nations to spell their name in english. 

mate ur IQ is very low, sorry to say that coz u dont have the ability to understand the problem. plus u r worng in ur argument coz there are different spelling way in Americans and birtish and if u cant spell ur name precisely in english it does not matter.

westeren media is covering the operation- Sky news etc, plz go through some of the realities than fantacises.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

Today's _Dawn_ pic features the same battery:

If the U.S. has learned anything since 2001, it is that the information war is nearly as important as the battlefield itself. Can't Pakistan do a better job? At least better than us Americans who do our thinking half a world away from the scene of action?


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Vehicles that may have been destroyed by IEDs and a photo of a tank shooting - and perhaps missing - a fixed target. Getty Images has no other scenes of battle, but a lot of Pakistanis conforming, fleeing, or demonstrating pro or con about the Taliban, plus men sporting what looks like "Go Taliban Go" bumper stickers on their heads. 

This doesn't look good.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Solomon2 said:


> This doesn't look good.



What doesn't look good and why?


----------



## Solomon2

Too many images of defeat, too few of success. Remember, it is the _spirit_ of the operation that is called into question:


> A Supreme Court lawyer Anees Jillani, who visited Swat recently, said the military remains divided and some have a soft corner for the Islamists and are not willing to fight.
> 
> &#8220;When you ask them why are you not defeating them, they ask: &#8216;Why should we?&#8217; and you ask about Sufi Muhammad, they say: &#8216;What&#8217;s wrong with him?&#8217;&#8221; he said. link


The article points out that things have changed thanks to U.S. aid - but the implication is that PA and FC could wipe out the Taliban but choose not to.


----------



## Kasrkin

*"and a photo of a tank shooting - and perhaps missing - a fixed target..."* 

I've seen the actual footage, the white building must've been around 400 meters away, tanks don't miss compounds at this range my ingenious friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

now which tank is this???


----------



## blain2

ajpirzada said:


> now which tank is this???



Al-Zarrar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blain2

Solomon2 said:


> Vehicles that may have been destroyed by IEDs and a photo of a tank shooting - and perhaps missing - a fixed target. Getty Images has no other scenes of battle, but a lot of Pakistanis conforming, fleeing, or demonstrating pro or con about the Taliban, plus men sporting what looks like "Go Taliban Go" bumper stickers on their heads.
> 
> This doesn't look good.



Solomon2,

Not sure what you are trying to say here? So until and unless you get to see pictures with dead Taliban strung up on pikes, its not good? 

Let us worry about what is going on there. Unfortunately you cannot read what is being reported in the Pakistani Urdu media. There is considerable fighting going on over there. If this was a drama as you suspect it, people would not be fleeing these areas and coming down south.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

Solomon2 said:


> Too many images of defeat, too few of success. Remember, it is the _spirit_ of the operation that is called into question:
> 
> The article points out that things have changed thanks to U.S. aid - but the implication is that PA and FC could wipe out the Taliban but choose not to.



Solomon, 

What successes have you had in Afghanistan by which you are constantly passing judgments about what is going on in Pakistan? What miracles have your boys sprung in Afghanistan?
The whole South is out of your reach. Every single firefight is inconclusive. Every other airstrike conducted by your side results in civilian casualties so please stop passing judgments in every other one of your posts. When you turn Southern Afghanistan around then you can tell us all about how to fight an insurgency..until then we are all in the same boat.

Let the implication stand. Why would we wipe out all Taliban and Pashtuns if they can be talked to? Unlike the US/ISAF forces who are essentially visitors, we have to live with our people in FATA..so we will do what we think is the right approach. If it means you stop and go then so be it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beskar

Solomon2 said:


> Vehicles that may have been destroyed by IEDs and a photo of a tank shooting - and perhaps missing - a fixed target. Getty Images has no other scenes of battle, but a lot of Pakistanis conforming, fleeing, or demonstrating pro or con about the Taliban, plus men sporting what looks like "Go Taliban Go" bumper stickers on their heads.
> 
> This doesn't look good.



I'm sure you can form a lot of opinions from those 'Taliban Supporters' but your focus should also be on the hundreds and thousands of people who're fleeing the area so that the Army can finish the operation. Women and children aren't the only one who're now being evacuated to a safe location. Men from all ages are a part of that migration as well. 

If they didn't pick up arms against the military, then it's a clear proof that the people of Buner and Dir are loyal to Pakistan, not the the TTP. 

The Army must be doing SOMETHING right in this operation. Why else would three Taliban commanders surrender in the past few days? I'm sure we're not just shooting shells at 'fixed targets'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jihad

LOL, it's amusing to see Solomon's and Rabbit's reactions.
Talkind down on Pakistanis about their literacy and their intellect.
Who do these Americans think they are lol?
They lost Vietnam, lost Iraq and lost Afghanistan aswell, hence why they need us.
Pretty hypocritical statements coming from our dear Solomon2.
To Rabbit: Please, most of the Americans don't even know anything about the rest of the world and about the world politics.
If you ask them all the states and their names in the U.S., they'll give it to you, but if you ask them where another country lies or which world leader is who etc, they won't know sh!t.
The average American isn't bright on this, so please, don't even try and lecture Pakistanis.
Anything outside the U.S. is unknown territory for alot of Yanks, perhaps they need some scholing aswell it seems?

On a side note: GO Pakistani Army, you got my full support, it was about time we took some hard action on these militants!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arslan_treen

just because they come on this forum with a american flag on dosnt mean they are americans !!!!! they can be any one from here or there , simple fact is what ever some 1 sitting on a computer in his home and commenting like some big shot loser ..dosent make a single difference what pakistan Army is doing or what American gov wants with pakistan 
so just take these things with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Xeric

Well Mr Solomon you would soon be 'shocked'


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

I think mr solmon is getting aggitated by the success of PAK ARMY in bunner and hes upto a course to find ways to carry on his lame game of bashing our Army. I giv a f***k that what your corrupt leaders would say abt this opration

One thing is for sure you can entangle the seventh largest army in a gurilla war but you lack the balls to engage it in a full fledge conventional war .


----------



## Solomon2

H2O3C4Nitrogen said:


> One thing is for sure you can entangle the seventh largest army in a gurilla war but you lack the balls to engage it in a full fledge conventional war .


Been there, done that - more than once: link. 

Folks here are right, I don't read Urdu. What I'm trying to impress upon you is the impression in the Western media. I suppose it matters to Pakistanis only if they care about it.


----------



## arsenal_gooner

some more pics guys

A soldier keeps guard over a bridge in Pakistan's Lower Dir district where troops launched an offensive against militants
http://cache.boston.com/resize/bonzai-fba/Reuters_Photo/2009/04/28/1240906822_7645/539w.jpg

http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/assets/images/2009/04/30/090430115452_fc-buner.jpg

http://static.indianexpress.com/m-images/2009-04-29/M_Id_74261_Pakistan_Army.jpg

http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2009/W...aliban.fighting/art.pakistan.buner.afp.gi.jpg

http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/assets/images/2009/04/27/090427095331_army_pk386.jpg

http://spitsnet.nl/uploaded/ANP/img-290409-073.onlineBild.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

> Been there, done that - more than once: link.
> 
> Folks here are right, I don't read Urdu. What I'm trying to impress upon you is the impression in the Western media. I suppose it matters to Pakistanis only if they care about it.



Those who have the reins know wats hapenin here and wat you see in media is campaign to mallighn our armed forces .
Yellow journalism has became popular specially when the economy is going through some tough times


----------



## Solomon2

blain2 said:


> Solomon2, Not sure what you are trying to say here? So until and unless you get to see pictures with dead Taliban strung up on pikes, its not good?


The Taliban are indeed claiming that none of their fighters have been killed. The lack of photos backs their account over the Pakistani military's. 

I suppose one reason for suppressing photos of dead Talibs (assuming they exist) is fear that their release will inflame the Taliban further.


----------



## kidwaibhai

Solomon2 said:


> The Taliban are indeed claiming that none of their fighters have been killed. The lack of photos backs their account over the Pakistani military's.
> 
> I suppose one reason for suppressing photos of dead Talibs (assuming they exist) is fear that their release will inflame the Taliban further.



when have the taliban ever confirmed the number of their killed in operation conducted by the americans. i have never seen bodies of dead taliban in afghanistan either. they all turn out to be dead civilians at the end of the day. 
and one more note why would they ever admit that large number of their men are killed. they will always say that the civillians are killed so that they can win a propaganda victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Solomon2 said:


> The Taliban are indeed claiming that none of their fighters have been killed. The lack of photos backs their account over the Pakistani military's.



I'll repeat my post from elsewhere:

Did you know that Taliban claim far fewer fatalities than the US claims to have inflicted on them in Afghanistan as well? 

Plus, they also claim far greater US and ISAF casualties than US or ISAF officials admit. Under your logic the US and ISAF would be lying and putting on a show.

On the issue of images, the area is closed to journalists, who do you expect to provide images?

Please stop dissembling and pushing a terrorist agenda by giving greater credence to Taliban statements over official GoP/PA statements. 

If you do wish to give the Taliban greater credence, then do the same in Afghanistan as well.

If Taliban statements are credible in Pakistan, then they are credible in Afghanistan, and US forces have been lying and putting on a 'show' - be consistent!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## linkinpark

Solomon2 said:


> The Taliban are indeed claiming that none of their fighters have been killed. The lack of photos backs their account over the Pakistani military's.
> 
> I suppose one reason for suppressing photos of dead Talibs (assuming they exist) is fear that their release will inflame the Taliban further.



Though I may have to agree with your contention, we need to wait and see for reports that will pour out in a week or so to gauge the efficacy of PA offense against Taliban.


----------



## khanz

Solomon2 said:


> The Taliban are indeed claiming that none of their fighters have been killed. The lack of photos backs their account over the Pakistani military's.
> 
> I suppose one reason for suppressing photos of dead Talibs (assuming they exist) is fear that their release will inflame the Taliban further.



lol @ you lecturing pakistan I ain't seen none from afghanistan either but oh wait i can understand why theres probably none to publish considering you've been relegated to less than 30% of afghan territory if anything the only pic of dead combatants are americans .I wonder why that dog karzai barely leaves home


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

am i the only one who can see soldiers in that truck (centre) or is it really true... im seein that for the first time in my lyf


----------



## RescueRanger

Solomon2 said:


> The Taliban are indeed claiming that none of their fighters have been killed.



Haha... Cults claim they have cloned humans... Are you going to belive that too?

The facts that your government has fast tracked aid payments and bilateral aggreements are proof that what we are doing is having an effect... So please leave such half baked analysis in the oven until the time you have somthing concrete to put on the table.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric

ajpirzada said:


> am i the only one who can see soldiers in that truck (centre) or is it really true... im seein that for the first time in my lyf



Probably they are the hired trucks-the ones that the Army uses to move from one station to another, so no need don't get surprised

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

enigma947 said:


> Probably they are the hired trucks-the ones that the Army uses to move from one station to another, so no need don't get surprised



yup, and we use coaches too...


----------



## Xeric

RescueRanger said:


> yup, and we use coaches too...



Well this have been my uniquest experience, traveling in these trucks and buses. Imagine the truck loaded with something equal to 25-30 ton and the guy sitting next to you (the driver) is killing you as he smokes hash!


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Jihad

Our troops need the full support of the Pakistani people.
Keep the morale high, keep up with the pressure on the Taliban.
Consistency is needed aswell as patience, we'll root them out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AliFarooq

Solomon2 said:


> The Taliban are indeed claiming that none of their fighters have been killed. The lack of photos backs their account over the Pakistani military's.
> 
> I suppose one reason for suppressing photos of dead Talibs (assuming they exist) is fear that their release will inflame the Taliban further.



The Taliban also said, America will fail in Afghanistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Pics from the region:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## moha199

Go Pakistani army go, Kill all the terrorist. I love My Army of Brave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199

It's up to Allah to Judge the terrorists, Pakistani army only arrange the meeting with Allah and Terrorists, So they get Judged

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Solomon2

I'm sorry, but there is still no photographic evidence that Taliban are actually being killed or have fled previously occupied positions. Posting pics of the same artillery battery day after day just doesn't cut it: in D.C. the Obama Administration is mighty suspicious of the current offensive and thinks the PA is fibbing:


> "The Taliban are still hold firm in Swat, the military has largely been kept at bay," a US military officer said. "If they've suffered such high casualties, I wouldn't expect this."


----------



## Xeric

moha199 said:


> It's up to Allah to Judge the terrorists, Pakistani army only arrange the meeting with Allah and Terrorists, So they get Judged


----------



## Rafael

Solomon2 said:


> I'm sorry, but there is still no photographic evidence that Taliban are actually being killed or have fled previously occupied positions. Posting pics of the same artillery battery day after day just doesn't cut it: in D.C. the Obama Administration is mighty suspicious of the current offensive and thinks the PA is fibbing:




Have a look at your siganture..again

It says it all

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blain2

Solomon2 said:


> I'm sorry, but there is still no photographic evidence that Taliban are actually being killed or have fled previously occupied positions. Posting pics of the same artillery battery day after day just doesn't cut it: in D.C. the Obama Administration is mighty suspicious of the current offensive and thinks the PA is fibbing:



The casualty figures are roughly overblown x2 or 3 for the other side. I would stick with the military's numbers keeping the x2 in mind. If they are fibbing then the problem will remain. Do not expect the problem to be resolved completely and bodies being displayed for the media. Teh latter is counter productive and inappropriate due to local sensitivities.

The idea is to push the Taliban back and give them the idea that Army can do it as and when it wants to.

In any case, Army plans on releasing footage soon:


----------



## Luftwaffe

solomon solomon ma brother get ur camera and come over to Pakistan for hot photographs of PAK ARMY in action against US/Indian trained terrorists i'd like to see you take high quality pics of Dead afghans terrorists..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

Thanks, but I'm sure Pakistanis are up to doing the job themselves - better than I could, at least!


----------



## z9-ec



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

this is compleate viedeo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arslan_treen

for the ist time in ma life i have every seen pakistan army's such detailed and f**** Awsome video .thanks for sharing


----------



## Skywalker

Solomon2 said:


> I'm sorry, but there is still no photographic evidence that Taliban are actually being killed or have fled previously occupied positions. Posting pics of the same artillery battery day after day just doesn't cut it: in D.C. the Obama Administration is mighty suspicious of the current offensive and thinks the PA is fibbing:



Oh my god you still around, go back to your **** hole.....you looser.


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Mujahid

few days earlier DG ISPR said that the pictures and videos of the killed militants would be realeased, does anyone have them ????


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## z9-ec



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

I was emailed this one... Very interesting choice in Music. The clips of the Cobra hitting targets and the airstrip are new, can anyone shed some light on them?



> NOTE: Some members may find the music offensive "swear words"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

i got this pic from:
Taiwan News: Photo gallery

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani

RescueRanger said:


> I was emailed this one... Very interesting choice in Music. The clips of the Cobra hitting targets and the airstrip are new, can anyone shed some light on them?
> 
> 
> 
> ZVBMuRGWTZY[/media] - Terrorising the Taliban



A little "too swear words" I believe!

Anyways, its awesome. I have already downloaded it.



P.S. which band is this?


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JK!

Great images as ever General Khan.

Its good to have you back to post such images.

Regarding the actual images most newspaper reports focus on the army as a fighting institution and it is good to see they also have a humanitarian focus.

They truly are the peoples army above these terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

God Bless Pakistan Army and Pakistani people!I hope these terrorists go to hell!


----------



## Horizon303

Allah will put them, a place worst then hell


----------



## z9-ec

No 140/2009-ISPR	Dated: May 17, 2009
Rawalpindi - May 17, 2009: 

1. *Operation Rah e Rast* has entered into a new phase. Last 24 hours 25 miscreants-terrorists were killed and an officer embraced shahadat and 7 soldiers including an officer were injured. 

2. Security forces have surrounded and entered the town of Matta and Kanju to eliminate miscreants-terrorists from the area. People are requested to distance themselves from miscreants-terrorists and their strongholds/hideouts and extend full support to troops in identifying and targeting them. Security Forces with the help of local population, will not only clear, secure and hold the area, but will make sure that miscreants-terrorists are chased and killed to avert any possibility of their return. This will only be possible when people rise against them.

3. Own troops destroyed a miscreants compound from where the resistance was encountered during the advance through Dang Arkot and Nazarabad, short of Ranial. The compound was surrounded and cleared from miscreants-terrorists. Resultantly, five miscreants were killed, a sketch of military deployment in Swat was also found. Dead bodies of miscreants-terrorists are lying there.

4. After intense battle security forces have been able to secure area between Kanju to Nawan killi (Ayub Br) and from Ballogram to Takhta Band (By pass). At present intense fire engagements are taking place at the outskirts of Mingora.

5. Security forces are expanding their foothold in Peochar valley. Last night an important feature has been secured through an attack on militant-terrorists position. During operation one officer embraced shahadat and two soldiers got injured. Approximately twenty miscreants-terrorists were killed during the operation. Miscreants-terrorists engaged security forces with rocket launchers and 12-7 mm machine guns.

6. Security forces are successfully consolidating their positions at Chakdara and have cleared area from Barikot to Tandodag.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Pakistan's War*



Pakistani Army soldiers patrol along Malakand road near Mardan &#8212; AP Photo/Emilio Morenatti



Pakistani Army soldiers patrol on a military vehicle along Malakand road near Mardan &#8212; AP Photo/Emilio Morenatti


----------



## RabzonKhan

Pakistani Army soldiers patrol on a military vehicle along Malakand road near Mardan  AP Photo/Emilio Morenatti)



A Pakistani Army soldier patrols along Malakand road near Mardan, in northwest Pakistan  AP Photo/Emilio Morenatti


----------



## RabzonKhan

Internally displaced children eat ice-cream at a makeshift camp in Mardan  AFP/Aamir Qureshi


Displaced girls from Swat Valley warm themselves up next to tents installed for internally displaced people at a relief camp in Islamabad  AP Photo/Emilio Morenatti


----------



## Super Falcon

why Pn dont use tracked artilery


----------



## Super Falcon

where are T 80UD we never seen them not even in ideas where are they are hidding


----------



## SparklingCrescent

deleted.......................


----------



## RescueRanger

owais.usmani said:


> A little "too swear words" I believe!
> 
> Anyways, its awesome. I have already downloaded it.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. which band is this?



Yes i felt so too... Shame, the creator of the video should have used some Pakistani music or some rock with Instruments... 

I really don't know which band this is, not my kind of Music. I just liked the video clips used.


----------



## RescueRanger

Taliban scumbag sporting "Wiley X" ballastic goggles...



Wiley X | Tactical Goggles - Sg-1 V-cut

Right, more proof if every was needed that most of the guys involved in the region are "hardcore" mercenaries.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Lahore | In the line of duty. *



Troops carry the coffin of Pakistan Armys Major Abid Majeed Malik, who was martyred in the ongoing operation against Taliban in the Swat region, during his funeral ceremony in Lahore on Wednesday. afp

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## brilTek



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## z9-ec

PAF's precision air strikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

Beautyful thx z-9ec ! lol but bro how do we know for sure that these are our aircrafts dropping our precisions guided wepons on these bastards? any back up on that? and i also wonder which precision wepons are being used !


----------



## Patriot

These videos were released by PAF during General Athar Conference.These are done by Mirages and F16 with Paweye TV Bombs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TOPGUN

saadahmed said:


> These videos were released by PAF during General Athar Conference.These are done by Mirages and F16 with Paweye TV Bombs.



Where is the source or link bro to conform?


----------



## z9-ec

TOPGUN said:


> Beautyful thx z-9ec ! lol but bro how do we know for sure that these are our aircrafts dropping our precisions guided wepons on these bastards? any back up on that? and i also wonder which precision wepons are being used !



Anytime sir. This is the official PAF video from APP Video 

Not sure on the type of precision munitions being used.


----------



## z9-ec



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## z9-ec



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

*Exclusive pictures of terrorists killed and caught during Operation Rah e Haq.Dead Terrorists killed in the valleys of Swat.They lived like terrorists, died like rats. These scum of the earth used pure and pristine ideology Islam to wage a war against pak Sarzameen.Caged rats. * 








​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

saadahmed said:


> These videos were released by PAF during General Athar Conference.These are done by Mirages and F16 with Paweye TV Bombs.



well good to see TV-bombs , in action !


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## pakomar

I wish I could help and die with my Pakistani soldiers.Pakistan Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

Wow, look at those IEDs!!

i wonder where did they learn making them from, and from where would they get the detonating cord etc etc, by a little help may be...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199

I wish, I were him.  Mashah Allah.


----------



## Enigma SIG

Good taliban is a dead taliban 

Jiyay Pak Army


----------



## z9-ec




----------



## blain2

TOPGUN said:


> Where is the source or link bro to conform?



Inside info. Operations with PGMs have involved 3 aircraft. F-16s, MirageIIIs and F-7s (they deliver the munitions on target lased by another aircraft with LDP/FLIR).


----------



## blain2

Imran2006g said:


> Good taliban is a dead taliban
> 
> Jiyay Pak Army



Imran,

Imho, it is macabre to talk about the dead in such manner. It does not matter how they are motivated, what they stand for or what they do. In all of this madness, humanity has to prevail and as such celebrating the deaths on the other side is not appropriate in my opinion.

Those doing the killings on the part of PA are not enjoying these deaths either and you will never hear a Pakistani officer or jawan talking about the other side in such a manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Munir said:


> Typical American nonsens. We are not Indians that kill civilians just to put on display. Whether you kill them or not. You do respect the opponent and even provide them time to pray, to die and to be burried. The dirty way of choking people with water or put them in illegal camps to avoid Geneva conventions is soemthing the Christians do very well. Just like backstabbing when you are no longer needed... People with these pathetic kind of remarks and calling them solomon make me puke. Uneduted onesided people that are only capable of reproducing propaganda. I am not even intrested in our agenda.


lol good answer


----------



## moha199

What happent no more new pictures guys??????????


----------



## Irfan Baloch

RescueRanger said:


> Yes i felt so too... Shame, the creator of the video should have used some Pakistani music or some rock with Instruments...
> 
> I really don't know which band this is, not my kind of Music. I just liked the video clips used.




dear brother. check this version of my video.. my first real effort
not the best of the videos for sure but I think I managed to convey my message my emotional love for the country and its defenders Pakistan Army


again I had to use the electro.. because it very much goes with the theme I tried to create.. the music and the choice of clips builds up your emotions and has an interesting end I hope you will get it. 
regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blain2

A nice tribute to the Pakistan Army:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## moha199

Salute for the Saheeds


----------



## Munir




----------



## signals3_t4

great pakistan's war......


----------



## Hunter911

This is the fight against the Taliban organizations?


----------



## Hunter911

I think that Pakistani troops will soon have the M-99 sniper rifle has. In any country will never be allowed to treat any negotiations mob! This area to fight in Chechnya and Georgia, Russia is the best example.


----------



## moha199

Kill these rats who are hiding in the holes...........


----------



## stevesteevy

great pics


----------



## Awesome

Thanks for the pictures, Mian Asad, just make sure you don't use IMG tags with graphic content, such as dead bodies. Only post a link and ALSO post a warning, stating that there's graphic content within that link. I've done the changes for you.


----------



## Sunny4pak

aoa,
thanks for sharing these pics bro....
regards,
Sunny


----------



## Zulfiqar

Bara operation. These are interceptor OTV according to Tamir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slides

Are the OTVs locally made with imported materials and are we using SAPI?


----------



## Zulfiqar

> Are the OTVs locally made with imported materials and are we using SAPI?



According to Tamir bhai they are most probably from US as the local made OTV uses nylon as an outer fabric which won't stand the rough use.

Every vest has SAPI plates.


----------



## Slides

Mian Asad said:


> According to Tamir bhai they are most probably from US as the local made OTV uses nylon as an outer fabric which won't stand the rough use.
> 
> Every vest has SAPI plates.


But I wonder if there are any benefits to using the interceptor armor - less weight, better protection or comfort?

Either way, if we got them for "free"*, good deal.

Can Tamir bhai (why doesn't he post?) tell us why kevlar helmets are still so rare in the PA?

* Yeah, I know, nothing is truly "free".


----------



## Zulfiqar

> But I wonder if there are any benefits to using the interceptor armor - less weight, better protection or comfort?
> 
> Either way, if we got them for "free"*, good deal.
> 
> Can Tamir bhai (why doesn't he post?) tell us why kevlar helmets are still so rare in the PA?
> 
> * Yeah, I know, nothing is truly "free".



Most probably they came through US aid so i am good about it.



> Can Tamir bhai (why doesn't he post?) tell us why kevlar helmets are still so rare in the PA?



You should ask him in the body armor thread and also send him a message so that he knows that you have asked a question.Most probably financial reasons by the PA.Its not that the helmets provide protection against rifle bullets,they have only Level IIIA protection.


----------



## PakShaheen79

So what is latest from Swat... Which areas are still hot zones? I think only small pockets of resistance are there now. And what about police in the region? has it updated as it was stated by NWFP government.


----------



## Slides

PakShaheen79 said:


> So what is latest from Swat... Which areas are still hot zones? I think only small pockets of resistance are there now. And what about police in the region? has it updated as it was stated by NWFP government.


The hot zone is right now inside ghair muslim khan's bum.


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## moha199

^^^^^ May Allah get you better Amin


----------



## MZUBAIR

I think most of the captured Arms are Russian and American. It may be good for PA use.


----------



## Zulfiqar

The second picture in post number 223 is of an SSG soldier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beskar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mughaljee

God Bless Pakistan Army, On Pakistan, Make us a strong fort of Islam.


----------



## owais.usmani

*A Doctor from Army Medical Corps providing treatment to children during Free Medical Camp at Razmak. (4-11-2009)  Photo ISPR*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AliFarooq



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AliFarooq



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AliFarooq



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AliFarooq



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AliFarooq



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AliFarooq

*Pictures above were taken in Sararogha.*

I did not take them.


----------



## AliFarooq

* Following are from Ladha*


----------



## PakShaheen79

some new ones....

My Personal Favorite.... Dagger and lightening tell which unit they belong .... SSG






More SSGs in action





March of worriers...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakShaheen79

operation gets intensified....





A tunnel recovered ...





Holding line...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakShaheen79

Inside a ***'s hole...





Watching over...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakShaheen79

Classic....





Two more....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakShaheen79

More SSGs in action....

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## PakShaheen79

Winter is setting in....










Lovely view of Cobra over mountains...






---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## virkjee

This image reminds me of a WWII Movie series " Band OF Brothers"




[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## mughaljee

Yes, a nice movie.


----------



## Sayyaf

Arab's are also participating in this so called "Jihad" against Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ron S

PakShaheen79 said:


> Winter is setting in....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely view of Cobra over mountains...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------



Outstanding pics!!


----------



## mshoaib61



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mughaljee

mshoaib61 said:


>



Will some one share information about these guns , 
what kid of these,
Made by
Capacity etc


----------



## TaimiKhan

mughaljee said:


> Will some one share information about these guns ,
> what kid of these,
> Made by
> Capacity etc



These are most probably the 57mm Chinese Type 59 anti-aircraft or ack ack guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Xeric

taimikhan said:


> These are most probably the 57mm Chinese Type 59 anti-aircraft or ack ack guns.



Yes they are 57 mm and you dont want to stand around one when it fires!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

xeric said:


> Yes they are 57 mm and you dont want to stand around one when it fires!!



 totally agreed boss !!! They are menacing.


----------



## Xeric

taimikhan said:


> totally agreed boss !!! They are menacing.



Seriously, i would prefer to stand near a 130mm but not this one, it's just too nasty!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

xeric said:


> Seriously, i would prefer to stand near a 130mm but not this one, it's just too nasty!



Well recently had the pleasure to hear the thunder of 130mm gun placed at my home town cantonment, man it was like hell, the first shot made me go 2 feet in the air. But after 4-5 fires, started to enjoy it. 

Well had no idea that this 57mm would be more bangy then then 130mm. 

any particular reason ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

taimikhan said:


> Well recently had the pleasure to hear the thunder of 130mm gun placed at my home town cantonment, man it was like hell, the first shot made me go 2 feet in the air. But after 4-5 fires, started to enjoy it.
> 
> Well had no idea that this 57mm would be more bangy then then 130mm.
> 
> any particular reason ???



i cant differentiate between the 'sounds' of these two, rather no one can, but what i think the reason is that when you see the 130mm you know it is huge, now huge me huge and long and imposing, so you are prepared that when these beast would fire, things around it are gonna shake and shake guud, but when around this 57mm you are mislead by its size (though its not small), but when it fires the blast terrifies you like hell! Another reason can be that one you fire the 130mm you know when the lane-yard would be pulled and the things would roar, but it is different with 57mm-the reasons well those are confidential


----------



## mughaljee

Why we need this in current circumstances?
And
Does we had these before.
Some information about its fire power.?


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

^ they look like 'excercise' pics. the ground in FATA does not have grassy knolls etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arslan_treen

they are very old pictures from Pakistan army's sniper training school .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

fatman17 said:


> ^ they look like 'excercise' pics. the ground in FATA does not have grassy knolls etc.



My Dear, even i was amazed to discover that Olives grow in places like Wanna.


----------



## MAB

This isn't a picture but I thought I should put it here. Watch the 25 minute documentary on what the PA is doing in waziristan.

LINK: Targeting the Taliban . NOW on PBS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mshoaib61




----------



## Hulk

Well if you look from neutral perspective this war is shame on Pakistan that they created such a situation that they are using tanks in on own country. Pakistan is on war without invader.


----------



## Imran Khan

indianrabbit said:


> Well if you look from neutral perspective this war is shame on Pakistan that they created such a situation that they are using tanks in on own country. Pakistan is on war without invader.



its shame on you that you can't read urdu but comment every matter without know nothing .its exersize image near muzfer ghard panjab of yesterday.near my home town.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gangwar

imran khan said:


> its shame on you that you can't read urdu but comment every matter without know nothing .its exersize image near muzfer ghard panjab of yesterday.near my home town.



well the reply was bout WoT.....hope u dont need to know urdu to understand this fact......even u know WoT is the worst thing u guys r facing......


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## sur

Windjammer said:


> My Dear, even i was amazed to discover that Olives grow in places like Wanna.



&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1610;&#1726; &#1586;&#1610;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606; &#1606;&#1726;&#1610;&#1722; &#1587;&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1746; &#1603;&#1575; &#1583;&#1585;&#1582;&#1578; &#1726;&#1746;


----------



## Windjammer

gangwar said:


> well the reply was bout WoT.....hope u dont need to know urdu to understand this fact......even u know WoT is the worst thing u guys r facing......



To the disappointment of many, we have not just faced it but crushed and killed it, and all without making a song and dance about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## alibaz

Windjammer said:


> To the disappointment of many, we have not just faced it but crushed and killed it, and all without making a song and dance about it.



Very well said sir


----------



## ghazi52

Windjammer said:


> To the disappointment of many, we have not just faced it but crushed and killed it, and all without making a song and dance about it.



True.
Job well done by Military.


----------



## mjnaushad

Windjammer said:


> To the disappointment of many, we have not just faced it but crushed and killed it, and all without making a song and dance about it.


hahahaha........nice one windjammer.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

Windjammer said:


>



Nice picture,
thanks


----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## usmanjilani

Wow!!!!!Awesome Pictures...................................


----------



## The Malik

Great pictures. Many thanks to all uploaders.


----------



## MastanKhan

Windjammer said:


> My Dear, even i was amazed to discover that Olives grow in places like Wanna.



Hi,

I am surprised you didnot know that----pakistan had been trying real hard to get grafts or plants from italy for the olive trees for a better fruit---Musharraf had been asking for it since 20022---2003.

I don't know if we got it or not.


----------



## faisaljaffery

Well done Pak Army and Airforce... we are proud of you, you are defenders of our home land.... long live Pakistan


----------



## Mikhail-

That sounds like some horse "37% of americans" where did you get this news out of?


Xeric said:


> You are right, and i know that you also have been throwing the excess wheat in the sea to make up guud money for your farmers (that's a credit, ok.... don't burn)
> But still if someone from the 'most wheat producer' can't make the differnece then what can we do....
> 
> Oh i forgot.. i know now why: he missed it for the similar reasons as 37% americans cannot locate the US on world map!


----------



## VelocuR



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rafi

Pak Army Warrior.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## soul hacker



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## soul hacker



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sur

soul hacker said:


>




Oooowaaay.... I am jealous ... *grinding my teeth*

But !! wait a second,,, it's a girl right...?!?!?


----------



## truthseeker2010

soul hacker said:


>


 
Can anyone explain about this? are Chinese also assisting us or what....


----------



## AmberDutt

truthseeker2010 said:


> Can anyone explain about this? are Chinese also assisting us or what....


 
Looks like a training pic to me


----------



## SamMathew

Does Pakistan really require assistance from Chinese to fight the militants?


----------



## Jihad

SamMathew said:


> Does Pakistan really require assistance from Chinese to fight the militants?


 
Yeah, their main task is to provide our soldiers with fresh water on the battlefield..


----------



## Imran Khan

truthseeker2010 said:


> Can anyone explain about this? are Chinese also assisting us or what....


 
the PIC taken at Sino-Pak Friendship 2010 Joint Military Exercise


----------



## soul hacker



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## soul hacker

lovely pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soul hacker




----------



## StormShadow

soul hacker said:


>



LAMO what is Indian flag doing there? Did they win a war with India and took pictures or just satisfying ego?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Strigon

Your nation's egos are fulfilled by ridiculous fantasy victories against Pakistan in Bollywood movies. What is so strange if these soldiers keep in mind their "other" enemy. Maybe its their way of sending Indians a message

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

I love the look on his face. Its like "Mess with me and I'll F**k you UP!!"

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Slides

StormShadow said:


> LAMO what is Indian flag doing there? Did they win a war with India and took pictures or just satisfying ego?


..... war games


----------



## Roybot

StormShadow said:


> LAMO what is Indian flag doing there? Did they win a war with India and took pictures or just satisfying ego?


 
 I read on this other forum that this flag was recovered from TTP terrorists. Not only India supplies them with ammunition and weapons, it also supplies them with Indian flags.

Pak-Army-recoverd-an-Indian-flag-from-Tehrik-i-Taliban-Pakistan.

Pak-Army-recoverd-an-Indian-flag-from-Tehrik-i-Taliban-Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Strigon said:


> *Your nation's egos are fulfilled by ridiculous fantasy victories against Pakistan in Bollywood movies*.


 
Yes! And 1 more thing that really pisses me off is that they always show Pakistani girls falling in love with Indian guys.... That is so annoying.. I mean why would a Pakistani girl in her right mind would want to marry an Indian ? In reality, mostly it is the other way around.. from Sania Mirza to Reena Roy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soul hacker



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## soul hacker



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

StormShadow said:


> LAMO what is Indian flag doing there? Did they win a war with India and took pictures or just satisfying ego?



It is not a Indian flag, look closely and see the blue stripe above the white one. Trying to be a smarta** eh?


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nescafe

soul hacker said:


>



God bless these babies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Night_Raven

nuclearpak said:


> It is not a Indian flag, look closely and see the blue stripe above the white one. Trying to be a smarta** eh?



Its an Indian flag without a doubt .... no other country's flag has an orange at top , white at middle with a chakra .....


----------



## Areesh

Night_Raven said:


> Its an Indian flag without a doubt .... no other country's flag has an orange at top , white at middle with a chakra .....



So what if it was???


----------



## Jango

Night_Raven said:


> Its an Indian flag without a doubt .... no other country's flag has an orange at top , white at middle with a chakra .....



But does Indian flag have blue on the other hand, eh?


----------



## Night_Raven

Areesh said:


> So what if it was???



Just stating the facts in the pics ... was responding to nuclearpak's post.



nuclearpak said:


> But does Indian flag have blue on the other hand, eh?



Any country's flag you know ?

Btw many armies practice with the enemy's flag in military exercises, does PA do that too ?


----------



## Jango

Night_Raven said:


> Just stating the facts in the pics ... was responding to nuclearpak's post.
> 
> 
> 
> Any country's flag you know ?
> 
> Btw many armies practice with the enemy's flag in military exercises, does PA do that too ?



Yeah i think they do.

But no, i dont think any other country has a flag like that. Netherlands has one with red instead of Orange. Italy has green instead of blue.

Most probably and Indian replica, but with a little change. For war games.


----------



## Manticore

hi ! i will be posting some wot images-- sorry if reposts , they were dounloaded by google search and then uploaded to a free photosharing server









---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------





[

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

[

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

[

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

[








---------- Post added at 07:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

[






[

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore

[






[





---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

[

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

]











---------- Post added at 08:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

[

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

[

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

[

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

[

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

[

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

[/IMG]





this creeps crawl out of holes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

[/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

[






[

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

end of part1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

---------- Post added at 09:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------









---------- Post added at 09:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore

---------- Post added at 09:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

---------- Post added at 09:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 PM ----------
















-- more to follow

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Old pics antibody... some of them were posted by me earlier.


----------



## Manticore

---------- Post added at 10:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------




Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Old pics antibody... some of them were posted by me earlier.



some are old , thats the reason i didnt post these pics before , as ive opened this thread on multiple forums a month before-- however the linked images in earlier posts have started to dissapear , so ive uploaded them on a new server-and posted in concentrated posts- never hurts to show what are troops are doing

i started to find the pics as most people were saying pak isnt doing anything in wot and they need visual proof to be reminded time and again -- i hope you couldve helped me on those forums if you hadent got banned there by losing your temper so quickly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali.009

I need this picture in high resolution http://i.imgur.com/nglIn.jpg

please help!


----------



## HANI

ANTIBODY said:


> ---------- Post added at 09:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- more to follow


what our soldiers are doing with isaf troops??????????????????????????????


----------



## Manticore

HANI said:


> what our soldiers are doing with isaf troops??????????????????????????????



pak afghan border


----------



## Ali.009

Someone send me this pic in HQ resolution http://i.imgur.com/nglIn.jpg


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abhishek_

keeping aside the usual enmity, I have huge respect for front line PK soldiers who risk their lives for their motherland every single day. hope allah keeps them away from harms way. 
thnks for sharing the pics

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore

*Pakistan's war on terror since 9/11 cost $68 bn*

Pakistan's war on terror since 9/11 cost $68 bn - Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

IMG]http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/4036/screenshot48o.png[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

[

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

[








these are most of the pics i have saved over a couple of years-- hope some are new for you, others mightve been removed from different servers so ive re-uploaded them

cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MastanKhan

Antibody,

Thanks for the pictures----I want to know if you have the pictures of policemen who were victims of suicide attacks----like policemen who died in suicide bombings----or died when the terrorists attacked the p[olice training grounds etc etc----.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

that is some serious ammo there.

One question though, why are there civilian coloured and civilian number plate Vigos there in use by the army?

Nice pics ANTIBODY.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

sir mastaan , i will try to find them via google search , the same way i found these

nuclear pak, i think sir fatman will be able to respond to it

thankyou!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

Ali.009 said:


> I need this picture in high resolution http://i.imgur.com/nglIn.jpg
> 
> please help!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Erum

i luv pakistan Army


----------



## JonAsad

I see AK-47 every where- is this the new official gun of PA?-


----------



## Manticore

the dawn channal documentary ''we are soldiers'' describes how/why the army had to switch to ak in that region


----------



## Kompromat

Does not look like PA.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aeronaut said:


> Does not look like PA.



US special forces.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

HANI said:


> what our soldiers are doing with isaf troops??????????????????????????????



These r frm Flag meetings held every now and then... by FC-NATO.


----------



## Ali.009

ANTIBODY you are KING, thanks for the picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soul hacker

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> US special forces.



might be saudi special forces


----------



## Manticore

guys , from where i got it , the pic was right n the middle of 2 special forces [pak] pics -- apologies if its an nconsious mistake-- cheers!


----------



## Tiger Awan

Solomon2 said:


> No prisoners, no trophies, no dead Taliban. How does this look different from a training exercise?


 
better than no WMD discovered yet trillion spent


----------



## sohailbarki

i found this picture which i really like. I think its genuine and not a sceen of some drama serial.

our FC guys fought exceptionally and with exemplary braveness in this whole conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sohailbarki

A paramilitary soldier holds his weapon on a roof top while securing the area, in the village of Pastawana, on the outskirts of Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

soul hacker said:


> might be saudi special forces


 


Lol.. saudis r not white r they? hes delta ... look at the civilian clothes,surroundings etc!



@sohail...awesome pics brother.... FC deserves respect... Brave men indeed.


----------



## Solomon2

The ghosts that haunt Kayani

_"He might be ready to give life in battle...But he doesn't really want to fight this war. "_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

The Daily Mail - Daily News from Pakistan - Newspaper from Pakistan





---------- Post added at 07:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## xavier9

nice pics buddy


----------



## Pak47

Pak Soldier Standing Tall on Highest and Coldest Battlefield ~ Pakistan Military Review

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## killerx

ANTIBODY said:


> The Daily Mail - Daily News from Pakistan - Newspaper from Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Hassan Aijaz

Nice...............


----------



## sohailbarki



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sohailbarki




----------



## thuatnguyen92

oh tanks wonderful


----------



## Tehmasib

Please Pray for Capt. Tariq...... My friend send this msg and my eyes was full of tears and with prayers!!!! Please pray for Miracles!!!

His Msg is:
Doctor says he has only 36 hours..... another going but no one can stop him except Allah.... 
Plz Allah jaani we dont want to lose him, plz we want him back with us, we want to have fun with him.... Allah jani i had so many promises with him i have to fulfill those... Ya Allah u know he had so many dreams in his eyes, he has so many responsibilities on his shoulders he has alot to do for his family so plzzz give him back to us plzzzzzzz

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Irfan Baloch

sohailbarki said:


> i found this picture which i really like. I think its genuine and not a sceen of some drama serial.
> 
> our FC guys fought exceptionally and with exemplary braveness in this whole conflict.



beg to disagree. you cant fire at this angle and like that. its just a photoshoot

there is no dust, no smoke, no spent cartridges, he seems to be concealing himself to whatever cover he got but the camera man seems to be oblivious to the danger

human blood turns darker and makes clots when dried up. I have fired this MG many times and I have seen enough blood... pools of human blood to know what I am talking about.

picture is too clean to be genuine sorry. at best its a reconstruction of some heroic action.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xeric

Irfan Baloch said:


> beg to disagree. you cant fire at this angle and like that. its just a photoshoot
> 
> there is no dust, no smoke, no spent cartridges, he seems to be concealing himself to whatever cover he got but the camera man seems to be oblivious to the danger
> 
> human blood turns darker and makes clots when dried up. I have fired this MG many times and I have seen enough blood... pools of human blood to know what I am talking about.
> 
> picture is too clean to be genuine sorry. at best its a reconstruction of some heroic action.



IB there was no need for such an explanation, we need to curb this tendency of some members to falsify the facts, this is notwithstanding the fact that this pic is the reenactment of a real operation and this is how it had taken place actually, and as such we must pay the highest respect to this guy (the real guy). FC has done wonders during operations against the militants, hats off to them!!

So, the pic is from a drama serial. A mere understanding of weapons would reveal the facts - see that 'flash hider' infront of the muzzle of the LMG, well that tells us that 'blank rounds' are being fired and no live ammo is being used, and we dont use patakhas during real operations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Sir Xeric how are you. Long time no see on this forum.


----------



## Xeric

This is how an MG 1 A3 looks like without the flash hider:







The flash hider, though used for suppressing the muzzle flash can be modified and used for firing blank rounds i.e. the modified flash hider doesnt allow any gas to leave the barrel (blank rounds produce very less gas/pressure for the obvious reasons) and thus the pressure can be used to re-load the weapon as it would during normal firing.

This might help:

Patent US6973863 - Adaptor for firing blank ammunition - Google Patents


----------



## Xeric

Areesh said:


> Sir Xeric how are you. Long time no see on this forum.


Yeah, thori tankhuwa halal karha tha bhai....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Xeric said:


> IB there was no need for such an explanation, we need to curb this tendency of some members to falsify the facts, this is notwithstanding the fact that this pic is the reenactment of a real operation and this is how it had taken place actually, and as such we must pay the highest respect to this guy (the real guy). FC has done wonders during operations against the militants, hats off to them!!
> 
> So, the pic is from a drama serial. A mere understanding of weapons would reveal the facts - see that 'flash hider' infront of the muzzle of the LMG, well that tells us that 'blank rounds' are being fired and no live ammo is being used, and we dont use patakhas during real operations



Xeric my man!!!

there was one video uploaded back in the days related an ambush on a Pak Army convey in tribal areas. the video was shot by soldiers themselves after the attack while the relief came and the injured were being tended to. the person bhind the camera was narrating and moving carea right and left explaining how they came under attack by the terrorists

and then he moved the camera to the sky showing our Cobra Gunship and said that this is our hero and saviour who came to our rescue.


that actual video has been lost on youtube... now.. I couldnt find that original video anymore.

after the Salala post attack.. someone took that video and cut the part where there was praise for the "brave" hero while showing the cobra and then that video is uploaded by that great liar and touted as an attack on Salala by the Americans and then that same helicopter shown for a moment without cometary as if suggesting that it was those Americans.

that great liar is pathetic and shameless to the Nth degree. I wish I find that person and give him a piece of myself. I really do. worse part is that some news Channels like ARY also aired that and gave him some sick sense of fame.


that video was one of those instances where I find it very insulting when pictures/ videos of our heroes are misrepresented. someone used a picture of Capt Tariq at post 407 in Kamra base attack claiming that to be as one of the soldiers that died in the attack. yet another one used the Mehran base picture at night with flames coming from PN planes and claimed that to be as of Kamra.

there is a limit to fabrication my dear and thats why I decide to clarify myself instead of being "found out" by someone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xeric

IB you are absolutely correct.

This remind of another video where a smartarse Talib (poorly) edited a video by joining two videos and tried to show as if the attack has been made by an American B 52.

One video was of the actual footage of the compound which was destroyed and then in the same video the cam moves towards the sky (shaky hands) and right there the dude attached another (actual) clip of a B 52 dropping bombs, only that the video was of some other operation (probably in Vietnam - the quality of the video was different (old) and a clear mismatch with the quality of the more recent video of the demolished compound), and voila, he succeeded in misleading the aam jaunta.

However, anyone with an IQ of a toad could have seen that the video was fake but unfortunately we have a lot of people in Pakistan, including on PDF and our media whose IQ indeed is lower than that of a toad!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Bhai, sab baat rating or 'first story' ki hoti hai.

The channels want to be the first to get the video and put that _exclusive_ water mark, and get the title of the channel that put the first pic on air. They don't care that is it true or what, just get the thing on TV. Baki baad may sochna.


----------



## Xeric

nuclearpak said:


> Bhai, sab baat rating or 'first story' ki hoti hai.
> 
> The channels want to be the first to get the video and put that _exclusive_ water mark, and get the title of the channel that put the first pic on air. They don't care that is it true or what, just get the thing on TV. Baki baad may sochna.



Our media, at this point of time is going through a syndrome known as the "CNN Effect". Whereby they are trying hard to influence State's policies, whether in the right direction or not, is none of their concern till the time they get their share of $$$.

Those who have read media, would know that there are two kind of media strategies:

*One*; (mostly followed by credible media) is not to worry about who breaks the news first, rather they would concentrate on the authenticity of the news. They dont care much if the news gets delayed (though they do believe that a guud news is on-time news) till the time it gets validated. They would first validate the news and then air it.

This kind of media takes no risk as ragards to the authenticity of the news, as this kind of a news channel or newspaper can go out of business with one WRONG news. Also the public towards which these news channels are directed are strict and sensible enough so that no BS is fed to them by some wannabe news channel, in that the public take such media to task if it quotes an unauthenticated news.

*Two*, (mostly followed by the media in Indo-Pak scenario), their aim is to break the news first and it doesnt matter if the news is false or incomplete. And later if it is revealed that the news was wrong, the max they would do is to stop airing the news, no questions asked. That's how our media works, pehlay break karlo news or mazay kama lo, chahay kisi ki jaan he chali jaye.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

Tehmasib said:


> Please Pray for Capt. Tariq...... My friend send this msg and my eyes was full of tears and with prayers!!!! Please pray for Miracles!!!
> 
> His Msg is:
> Doctor says he has only 36 hours..... another going but no one can stop him except Allah....
> Plz Allah jaani we dont want to lose him, plz we want him back with us, we want to have fun with him.... Allah jani i had so many promises with him i have to fulfill those... Ya Allah u know he had so many dreams in his eyes, he has so many responsibilities on his shoulders he has alot to do for his family so plzzz give him back to us plzzzzzzz



May Allah do whats best for him-

Btw what happened to him?-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

sohailbarki said:


> i found this picture which i really like. I think its genuine and not a sceen of some drama serial.
> 
> our FC guys fought exceptionally and with exemplary braveness in this whole conflict.



Its a Scene from Drama Serial " Khuda Zameen say Gya Nahi Hay" .

Please do a little research & not paste ever picture you find & label it authentic.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Xeric said:


> Our media, at this point of time is going through a syndrome known as the "CNN Effect". Whereby they are trying hard to influence State's policies, whether in the right direction or not, is none of their concern till the time they get their share of $$$.
> 
> Those who have read media, would know that there are two kind of media strategies:
> 
> *One*; (mostly followed by credible media) is not to worry about who breaks the news first, rather they would concentrate on the authenticity of the news. They dont care much if the news gets delayed (though they do believe that a guud news is on-time news) till the time it gets validated. They would first validate the news and then air it.
> 
> This kind of media takes no risk as ragards to the authenticity of the news, as this kind of a news channel or newspaper can go out of business with one WRONG news. Also the public towards which these news channels are directed are strict and sensible enough so that no BS is fed to them by some wannabe news channel, in that the public take such media to task if it quotes an unauthenticated news.
> 
> *Two*, (mostly followed by the media in Indo-Pak scenario), their aim is to break the news first and it doesnt matter if the news is false or incomplete. And later if it is revealed that the news was wrong, the max they would do is to stop airing the news, no questions asked. That's how our media works, pehlay break karlo news or mazay kama lo, chahay kisi ki jaan he chali jaye.



CNN Effect or Fox News Effect, every media has its own effect but the underlying reason for media in Pakistan -- one would think they are there simply to "entertain" while adding to confusion rather than trying to inform people...

there are exceptions, but by and large the media is just a business...and in Pakistan its a very very lucrative business. These channels like Geo and Dunya are making a KILLING ever since the previous regime in Islamabad liberalized the media.


what we lack in our Pakistan is a panel or platform whereby there can at least be a DISCUSSION on what is journalistic ethics; i.e. setting red lines.


I had friends in Swat during Rah E Rast campaign few years back.....Swat is not in tribal areas as everyone knows, media could go there with much ease.....they were giving away positions of our troops and in doing so, endangered and compromised their safety needlessly. 

countless other examples exist.



rumours spread like wildfire in Pakistan......as do hot tempers and emotion. So the a Cornerstone needs to be established and in it should be new codes of journalistic ethics for all channels to follow. 


with twitters and blogs gaining momentum this will however be very difficult to gauge.....


a part of me wishes it was just PTV and only PTV, like the good old days but oh well -- wishing alone doesnt change shyt




my advice to Pakistanis (and even advice to myself)........stay away from the news and politics; enjoy more of the outdoors and what nature has to offer. News just makes people take more tension and become more confused.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

JonAsad said:


> May Allah do whats best for him-
> 
> Btw what happened to him?-



He is alive Alhamdulilah and recovering well Mashallah.

He may be injured but he still looks like he will see another day, INSHALLAH. 

Pak Fauj hai. Tab to hm hain. What happened to him, i dont know. I can try to find out; but i assume it's injury sustained by small arms fire only. Hard to say. He's recovering now and receiving care he needs.


His name is Capt. Tariq Jamal, 6 Commando, 118 L/C. 

And he is one of many who sacrifice his comfort and safety for the motherland. So dont forget his or others sacrifice and service.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> He is alive Alhamdulilah and recovering well Mashallah.
> 
> He may be injured but he still looks like he will see another day, INSHALLAH.
> 
> Pak Fauj hai. Tab to hm hain. What happened to him, i dont know. I can try to find out; but i assume it's injury sustained by small arms fire only. Hard to say. He's recovering now and receiving care he needs.
> 
> 
> *His name is Capt. Tariq Jamal, 6 Commando, 118 L/C. *
> 
> And he is one of many who sacrifice his comfort and safety for the motherland. So dont forget his or others sacrifice and service.



Allegedly injured in Orakzai Op

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

Ali.009 said:


> ANTIBODY you are KING, thanks for the picture.



thanks ali!


----------



## Tehmasib

Lt. Ahmad Sad Shaheed

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tehmasib

They are Available For Us Anytime ,On Anyplace !!
May Allah Bless Them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

Aik mobile signal ka sawal hai baba...







On the serious note, when one is up in the mountains, every little petty thing brings joy to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Tehmasib

Lt. Sami Ul Haq was born on May26, 1976. He completed his education at Rawalpindi and achieved his childhood aim of serving in Pakistan Army, in May 1996 when he joined PMA Kakul for 97 Long Course. During his stay at the Academy, he excelled in all the departments of his training. He was appointment holder of Battalion Sergeant Major of 2nd Pak Battalion. He got his commission on O
ctober 11,1998, and joined his father&#8217;s Regiment 24 Baloch, deployed at Chamb sector.
In December 1999, he completed Basic Young Officers Course at the School of Infantry and Tactics, Quetta. After spending one month at home, he returned to his post (Akbar Post) on January 19, 2000.
Akbar Post is a long established, small and isolated observation post, very near to the line of control. On January 22, at 0320 hrs in the wake of unprovoked intense mortar fire for sometime, the Indians attacked this post from three sides. The enemy crossed the LOC and blocked the rear ro
ute to the post, thus trapping the 15 Pakistani troops.
Heavy firing from the enemy completely damaged the bunkers and the post. However, Lt. Sami and his soldiers repulsed this first attack and inflicted heavy casualties on the enemy. The second wave of Indian attack followed immediately. The Lieutenant and his soldiers fought gallantly. They were left with no ammunition by now: they were facing Indian onslaught barehanded.
Suddenly, Lt. Sami got hold of an Indian Captain and throttled him to death. Several Indian soldiers tried to free their Captain from the Lieutenant&#8217;s hold; despite ruthless &#8216;efforts&#8217; they could not succeed in doing so. The frustrated enemy shot Sami in the forehead. Six other Pakistani Soldiers embraced Shahadat with Lt. Sami and the rest were wounded.
In line with its nefarious designs for propaganda, while fleeing, along with their own dead, the enemy took Lt. Sami&#8217;s body and of four other Pakistani soldiers, with it.


An agonizing wait for the family had begun. Major (retd) Mehboob, a soldier himself, said these were the hardest and longest days of his life, wondering whether his son&#8217;s body will be returned or not? In what condition it will be?
Finally all five bodies were returned on January 27 to the Pakistani authorities. Lt. Sami&#8217;s body arrived at the same house, which he had left nine days before, hale and hearty. The house was full of people and roses. Sami&#8217;s coffin was open, his blood stained uniform was covered with a white sheet, a single bullet hole on his forehead was also covered with a white piece of cloth.
In April 1996, when Sami&#8217;s father was leaving for Hajj and he asked him what he wished him to pray for &#8211; Sami wished for Shahadat.







[





great mother

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## arushbhai

Why are they allowed to use cell phones? This is highly unprofessional. Our troops have no business in having a cell phone. No other military lets their troops use mobile phones.


----------



## Xeric

arushbhai said:


> Why are they allowed to use cell phones? This is highly unprofessional. Our troops have no business in having a cell phone. No other military lets their troops use mobile phones.


 
Yeah!

Why not we also bar them from eating food and using bathrooms?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric

@arushbhai

FYKFI, unfortunately you buggers cant afford to provide other alternatives to our soldiers on the battlefield as 'other' militaries do.

The 'other' militaries (you are so in love with) provide following privileges to their soldiers:


*Postal Mail* (*Pakistan Army has Field Postal Units on its organization which are activated during war or when a unit gets deployed in the hard areas)*
You just need to know the APO AE address of the soldier in Iraq. Letters and packages sent to an APO AE address actually go to New York, which means you pay domestic mail rates instead of international rates. Mail is then sent via the Army Postal Service once it leaves the country. Expect packages to take 10 - 20 days to arrive, depending on time of year.

For more information on sending a package to Iraq or Afghanistan, see How To Ship a Package to Iraq or Afghanistan and US Postal Service APO Shipping FAQ.


*Email* *(Whereas soldiers can utilize the existing internet, GPRS, 3G facilities if the area where they are deployed (if the area isnt remote enough), the Pakistani military is still under short of getting web services to the soldiers in war zone, though the Pakistan Army is fully automated as far as peace locations are concerned i.e. no mail is sent through normal mail channels and we have our own LAN/Wifi enable mailing system which is utilized for all military and personal correspondence)*

You simply need to know the soldier's AKO (Army Knowledge Online) email address that ends in @us.army.mil to send email. Family members can also get their own AKO account in order to instant message a soldier in Iraq. There are a number of Internet cafes throughout U.S. bases in Iraq, some free while others charge a small fee for higher connection speeds.

Quite a few soldiers also bring their personal laptops to Iraq. Because of the heat and dusty conditions in Iraq, a semi-rugged laptop is more reliable during longer deployments. Same applies to digital cameras in Iraq, the ones designed as water-resistant, shock-resistant and dust-resistant work longer. For more info, see ruggedized gear for Iraq or Afghanistan.


*Instant Messaging* *(same as above)*
You will need to use the instant messaging feature in AKO, which means you need to have a soldier sponsor you and get a guest account. This is usually reserved for family. Soldiers used to be able to use Yahoo, AOL and MSN IM programs to communicate with families back home but that is being restricted in more locations now due to security concerns.


*Phone*
There are a number of DSN (Defense Switched Network) phone centers and AT&T phone tents located throughout U.S. bases in Iraq and Afghanistan. A soldier is usually *allowed free 15-minute "morale calls" to call family back home.* *(You are kidding me right, let's see how many Pakistani would NOT monger if this happens to our soldiers)*How it works is that the call is placed to an Army base nearest to the family, which is usually a local call. Soldiers can also use low-cost prepaid phone calling cards to call back home.

*In addition, soldiers may also be allowed to use a personal GSM cell phone or satellite phone to call back home. Since the per-minute charges can be pretty steep, soldiers often quickly call family back home and then the family member uses a cheap international prepaid phone card to call the soldier back on his cell. Often there is no charge for incoming calls if using a local cell carrier such as IraqNA.*


*VoIP*
VoIP (voice-over Internet protocol) offers a really low-cost way to communicate back home. The MWR *(Morale, Welfare, and Recreation)* centers often provide "Spawar" setups which are USB Internet phones or headsets plugged into computers running Skype to call a phone (or a computer if so equipped) back home. For more info, see Using a VOIP Internet Phone in Iraq or Afghanistan.
*(i wonder if Pakistani can afford such luxuries)*

*Video Teleconferencing (VTC)*
Secure, dedicated video conferencing systems are available at *Family Readiness Centers on U.S. posts to allow family members to engage in real-time video calls at various times.* These are sophisticated setups that run on secure military networks. You need to live next to an Army post to use these.
*(Let's see if in the next budget you would allow and increase for this facility to be installed at Pakistani Cantonments)*

*Webcam & Video Instant Messaging*
Soldiers used to be able to use Yahoo, AOL and MSN IM programs to setup video chat sessions with webcams on either end to communicate with families back home but that is being restricted in more locations now due to security concerns. For more info, see Setting Up Video Instant Messaging in Iraq or Afghanistan.

Ways to Communicate With a Soldier in Iraq & Afghanistan


*Please take note of the 'government provided facilities' in the above narrative.*

BTW, we do bar soldiers even from using their personal cell when the security situation so demands, especially since these can be used to explode IEDs and stuff.


P.S. The second *F* in FUKFI stands for 'facking'. Please feel free to use this modified acronym to shut up such monger without attribution to the creator.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Strigon

arushbhai said:


> Why are they allowed to use cell phones? This is highly unprofessional. Our troops have no business in having a cell phone. No other military lets their troops use mobile phones.


 
I don't see how to would negatively effect in a battlefield, except for distraction or noise, which a soldier must know better. Actually it could prove vital for communications with other units, unless you are dealing with an enemy sophisticated enough tracking, hacking or intercepting calls made or received. But these are brainless Taliban who have promised never to befriend knowledge and education, which is exactly what is killing them.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Tehmasib said:


> Lt. Sami Ul Haq was born on May26, 1976. He completed his education at Rawalpindi and achieved his childhood aim of serving in Pakistan Army, in May 1996 when he joined PMA Kakul for 97 Long Course. During his stay at the Academy, he excelled in all the departments of his training. He was appointment holder of Battalion Sergeant Major of 2nd Pak Battalion. He got his commission on O
> ctober 11,1998, and joined his fathers Regiment 24 Baloch, deployed at Chamb sector.
> In December 1999, he completed Basic Young Officers Course at the School of Infantry and Tactics, Quetta. After spending one month at home, he returned to his post (Akbar Post) on January 19, 2000.
> Akbar Post is a long established, small and isolated observation post, very near to the line of control. On January 22, at 0320 hrs in the wake of unprovoked intense mortar fire for sometime, the Indians attacked this post from three sides. The enemy crossed the LOC and blocked the rear ro
> ute to the post, thus trapping the 15 Pakistani troops.
> Heavy firing from the enemy completely damaged the bunkers and the post. However, Lt. Sami and his soldiers repulsed this first attack and inflicted heavy casualties on the enemy. The second wave of Indian attack followed immediately. The Lieutenant and his soldiers fought gallantly. They were left with no ammunition by now: they were facing Indian onslaught barehanded.
> Suddenly, Lt. Sami got hold of an Indian Captain and throttled him to death. Several Indian soldiers tried to free their Captain from the Lieutenants hold; despite ruthless efforts they could not succeed in doing so. The frustrated enemy shot Sami in the forehead. Six other Pakistani Soldiers embraced Shahadat with Lt. Sami and the rest were wounded.
> In line with its nefarious designs for propaganda, while fleeing, along with their own dead, the enemy took Lt. Samis body and of four other Pakistani soldiers, with it.
> 
> 
> An agonizing wait for the family had begun. Major (retd) Mehboob, a soldier himself, said these were the hardest and longest days of his life, wondering whether his sons body will be returned or not? In what condition it will be?
> Finally all five bodies were returned on January 27 to the Pakistani authorities. Lt. Samis body arrived at the same house, which he had left nine days before, hale and hearty. The house was full of people and roses. Samis coffin was open, his blood stained uniform was covered with a white sheet, a single bullet hole on his forehead was also covered with a white piece of cloth.
> In April 1996, when Samis father was leaving for Hajj and he asked him what he wished him to pray for  Sami wished for Shahadat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great mother




Firstly,Rest In peace.

I know exactly what led to this operation and what followed and i wont really comment on what happened and what didnt since he is no more.All i want to know is how did you guys come to know about him getting hold of a Indian Captain's neck and getting shot in the forehead when every Pakistani on that post was killed?


----------



## Pak47

I took this one myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arushbhai

Xeric said:


> Yeah!
> 
> Why not we also bar them from eating food and using bathrooms?


lol you sound butt hurt from my post. Did I upset you? Are you mad? Would you bar yourself from eating food or using bathroom? I bet you would lol


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

they get cheetos and chocolate butterfingers through 'care packages' sent to them through the process xeric outlined. . . 

actually, many would be enviable about the privileges afforded to them.....subsidized living when they show their military IDs (even after discharge from service); even privileges to their families. But i digress. 

back in the day you had to go to PTO office...we dont even know where he is. Doesn't seem he's in Orakzai dodging IEDs and enemy snipers; based on what i see, doesnt seem he's even in tribal areas where he'd have to be a bit more on edge in certain places.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

****PCO

sorry


----------



## GentlemanObserver

Xeric said:


> Aik mobile signal ka sawal hai baba...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the serious note, when one is up in the mountains, every little petty thing brings joy to you.



Necessity is the mother of invention.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mitth



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

ANTIBODY said:


>




the last picture is shows how exelent our Soldiers are fighting !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric

No one can sleep like we do

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jango

Xeric said:


> No one can sleep like we do



Is this your personal picture? i.e taken by you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

nuclearpak said:


> Is this your personal picture? i.e taken by you?





What made you think it was taken by me?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Xeric said:


> What made you think it was taken by me?



Just that there was no FB watermarks or any other thing, and pic was not edited etc!


----------



## Xeric

nuclearpak said:


> Just that there was no FB watermarks or any other thing, and pic was not edited etc!



i am have this weird habit of watermarking 'my' pics 

The pics unedited because it was taken by someone who was there with a cam by a stroke of luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airomerix

SubhanAllah!


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## A1Kaid

Any video of PAA AH-1 Cobra engaging TTP militants?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan346

:


----------



## sohailbarki

hassan346 said:


> :

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sohailbarki



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sohailbarki



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## sohailbarki



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Xeric said:


>



This image is particularly poetic,imagine what these soldiers must be thinking looking down at the beautiful valley,contemplating natural beauty among the bloddshed?Or maybe remembering their families?

Almost all troops using kalashnikovs,no g3s.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

ANTIBODY said:


>



Another great set of images.Especially last one.Is the lady a doctor or military support staff or frontline soldier?


----------



## VelocuR

^^last one for the old lady civilian was thankful to Pakistan Solider's help during heavy floods.


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Another great set of images.Especially last one.Is the lady a doctor or military support staff or frontline soldier?



Shes a doctor (Capt)...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Xeric said:


>




seems so serene yet so powerful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aeronaut said:


>



2007-08 swat?


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Desertfalcon

Some great pictures. It's hard to look at the ones with children in them though. One wonders if they will ever know innocence and happiness amidst such violence and disruption.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Desertfalcon said:


> Some great pictures. It's hard to look at the ones with children in them though. One wonders if they will ever know innocence and happiness amidst such violence and disruption.



With PA they are in safe hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat

Took a bullet on the body armor.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Irfan Baloch

@Xeric @Aeronaut @Icarus @BATMAN @Secur

following is some good footage from the front lines from the terrorist perspective related to all recent and old bombing runs by PAF.


TOOK me some time to compile and take out the graphic and propaganda content out.
the quality is bad so play it in smaller window

DAILYMOTION LINK





YOUTUBE LINK

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kompromat

Solomon2 said:


> No prisoners, no trophies, no dead Taliban. How does this look different from a training exercise?



Unlike the Zionist Army, Pakistani forces don't take pleasure in posing with their dead enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Barakah

Aeronaut said:


> Unlike the Zionist Army, Pakistani forces don't take pleasure in posing with their dead enemies.


I agree too bad people like solomon or his "kind" don't know how to respect the dead regardless of their background.


----------



## Pinnacle

Irfan Baloch said:


> @Xeric @Aeronaut @Icarus @BATMAN @Secur
> 
> following is some good footage from the front lines from the terrorist perspective related to all recent and old bombing runs by PAF.
> 
> 
> TOOK me some time to compile and take out the graphic and propaganda content out.
> the quality is bad so play it in smaller window
> 
> DAILYMOTION LINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOUTUBE LINK


Nice sharing Sir, i could identify one cobra, mirage and a F-16, i couldnt see any jf-17. Was JF-17 in the footage? are they involved in the anti-terror operations in waziristan?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

danish falcon said:


> Nice sharing Sir, i could identify one cobra, mirage and a F-16, i couldnt see any jf-17. Was JF-17 in the footage? are they involved in the anti-terror operations in waziristan?


there is even a Mirage as well just above the tree branches, clearly could see the delta wing for few seconds. there was a hint in one video of JF-17 because it was very clsoe to F-16 with that added leading edge near the cockpit... but since most videos clips seem to be from mobile phones or still cameras (that offer a limited video feature) the quality is not that great. there is even a hint of F-7 in few cases too but then again its but bad camera.


oh this picture I forgot to add earlier

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Solomon2

Aeronaut said:


> Unlike the Zionist Army, Pakistani forces don't take pleasure in posing with their dead enemies.


You're conflating the Talibs with the IDF. Very dishonest. And you complain about me altering a title to focus attention on the parts most relevant to PDF readers!


----------



## Side-Winder

Here is a better quality video, compiled by me... 

@Aeronaut @Secur @RescueRanger @Icarus @Xeric @danish falcon @Irfan Baloch 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151995523567663

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist

Solomon2 said:


> No prisoners, no trophies, no dead Taliban. How does this look different from a training exercise?




Are you Talking about OBL abbottabad operation.???

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Side-Winder said:


> Here is a better quality video, compiled by me...
> 
> @Aeronaut @Secur @RescueRanger @Icarus @Xeric @danish falcon @Irfan Baloch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151995523567663


I on purpose edited out their crap war song and the criminals shooting at us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Solomon2 said:


> No prisoners, no trophies, no dead Taliban. How does this look different from a training exercise?



I agree with you Sol
almost all such videos that show such "war evidence" has been spinned against us by the Talibanized media, edited out and mixed with Gulf war footage to show our "cruelties" so there is a blanket ban on any sort of war footage by the soldiers themselves, which leaves us with closely supervised and vetted but lame and sterilized version of a handful of clips that are being recycled for past 10 years.

now watch this following clip below... which has been repeatedly uploaded by talibanized but affluent middle class war boys with titles such as

Pakistan army torturing "Muslims"
"Heretic army killing Muslims"
Punjabi army Killing "Pashtons"
Pakistan army committing Shirk (in the view of wahabis, saying name of Muhammad & specially Ali is Shirk)

here you go

I hope this is real and no nonsense enough for you.

(here the title says raising "sherkia" voices" meaning shouting Ya Rasool Allah and Ya Ali (which is normally done by Shias and all Moderate Sunnis and is pretty much the standard warcray of Pakistan army)






while I was compling the recent PAF/ Army aviation strikes on Taliban I came across some fake footages as well where they mixed the bombing close ups with b-52 clips suggesting PAF and Americans were hand in hand in the killings of the "innocent" taliban

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side-Winder

Irfan Baloch said:


> I on purpose edited out their crap war song and the criminals shooting at us.



that matter a little, i just added those clips to show what kind of advanced weapons talibs have and how they use.


----------



## Solomon2

chauvunist said:


> Are you Talking about OBL abbottabad operation.???


Ye gods, that comment is 5 years old, ages before OBL was killed.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Side-Winder said:


> that matter a little, i just added those clips to show what kind of advanced weapons talibs have and how they use.


that's my next project they got 14.5 mm Anti aircraft of Soviet origin normally called Shilka (twin barrel towed platform 

I got that footage too and I will be compiling as well to highlight their usual tactics.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi




----------



## Kompromat

Solomon2 said:


> You're conflating the Talibs with the IDF. Very dishonest. And you complain about me altering a title to focus attention on the parts most relevant to PDF readers!



IDF is much worse.





@Side-Winder

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## chauvunist

Solomon2 said:


> Ye gods, that comment is 5 years old, ages before OBL was killed.



Nonetheless comes absolutely true for what you stated in your Post...


----------



## dexter

File Photo of Major Jahanzeb Adnan, who embraced Shahadat due to terrorist fire in Peshawar today (18-02-2014)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sohailbarki



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Xeric

Just wanted to share with you my 'luxury apparent' provided to me by the Army free of cost

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

sohailbarki said:


>


 
the land looks so familiar

beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric

Xeric said:


> Just wanted to share with you my 'luxury apparent' provided to me by the Army free of cost


My luxury apartment leaked due to rain,my MEN didnt like that:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Xeric said:


> My luxury apartment leaked due to rain,my MEN didnt like that:



All the rage these days due to loadshedding, might be a nice time to pass a request up the ranks??
Welcome to Paksolar


----------



## Xeric

Oscar said:


> All the rage these days due to loadshedding, might be a nice time to pass a request up the ranks??
> Welcome to Paksolar


Haha..yeah..

We do use solar panels but they are primarily for the equipment..like charging the batteries for wireless sets. A few 'rich' units do have them for running fans, lights etc.


----------



## SQ8

Xeric said:


> Haha..yeah..
> 
> We do use solar panels but they are primarily for the equipment..like charging the batteries for wireless sets. A few 'rich' units do have them for running fans, lights etc.



DId you guys get the whirring fan chargers yet.. those in the nice cloth cases?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Oscar said:


> DId you guys get the whirring fan chargers yet.. those in the nice cloth cases?


Haven't seen those. These pics are old, but i did hear someone saying about getting some stuff for 'adm', may be he was talking of the same thing.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

something t


Xeric said:


> Haha..yeah..
> 
> We do use solar panels but they are primarily for the equipment..like charging the batteries for wireless sets


 
put out about 80-100 watts output right?


----------



## Xeric

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> something t
> 
> 
> put out about 80-100 watts output right?


Yeah approx.


----------



## Bratva

Xeric said:


> My luxury apartment leaked due to rain,my MEN didnt like that:




FATA?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

gets the job done...

the future is in passive rechargers that transmit power wirelessly (we're talking hundreds of meters)....I think Mr. Uncle Sam's Pentagon had 4 or 5 billion dollar devoted towards this technology....even solar will be obsolete in just a few years for this purpose 

but anything beats the old school wireless sets


----------



## Xeric

mafiya said:


> FATA?




Bhoojo tu janay..



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> gets the job done...
> 
> the future is in passive rechargers that transmit power wirelessly (we're talking hundreds of meters)....I think Mr. Uncle Sam's Pentagon had 4 or 5 billion dollar devoted towards this technology....even solar will be obsolete in just a few years for this purpose
> 
> but anything beats the old school wireless sets


Yeah... we also have those bicycle thingy...you sweat and the battery gets charged


----------



## Armstrong

Xeric said:


> Yeah... we also have those bicycle thingy...you sweat and the battery gets charged


 
Chalooo yaaar at least your pot belly would be gone in the process !  

Bhabi abhi kal hii keh rahiiin thiiin keh Xeric Mian roooz aadhaa kilo makhan aur 4 paratheiii khaa jataa haiii breakfast mein !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Xeric said:


> Yeah... we also have those bicycle thingy...you sweat and the battery gets charged



also gets the job done....like the dynamo for the lights on that old Phoenix i used to ride back in the good ol dayz


----------



## Xeric

Armstrong said:


> Chalooo yaaar at least your pot belly would be gone in the process !


Like one of our DS would say during Basic course to those who performed poor in PT. Aik tu fauj fit rakhti hai oper say thkhuwa bhi dyti hai!!



> Bhabi abhi kal hii keh rahiiin thiiin keh Xeric Mian roooz aadhaa kilo makhan aur 4 paratheiii khaa jataa haiii breakfast mein !


Hail taxpayers' monies...!!



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> also gets the job done....like the dynamo for the lights on that old Phoenix i used to ride back in the good ol dayz


Lolzz..yeah..but this one takes hell of an effort to run!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Xeric said:


> Bhoojo tu janay..
> 
> 
> Yeah... we also have those bicycle thingy...you sweat and the battery gets charged



Sir jee,, Ya to S.Waziristan hai ya phr somewhere in balochistan (quetta)?


----------



## Xeric

mafiya said:


> Sir jee,, Ya to S.Waziristan hai ya phr somewhere in balochistan (quetta)?


Abay Quetta mai konsay underground shelters hain and why?


----------



## Bratva

Xeric said:


> Abay Quetta mai konsay underground shelters hain and why?



Annay Waaa ka tuuuka .... but more apt guess would be Somewhere in Balochistan or in S.Waziristan since it doesn't look like you were on training with your MEN. A conflict area perhaps it is, since you served in FATA and Balochistan.


----------



## Xeric

mafiya said:


> Annay Waaa ka tuuuka .... but more apt guess would be Somewhere in Balochistan or in S.Waziristan since it doesn't look like you were on training with your MEN. A conflict area perhaps it is, since you served in *FATA and Balochistan*.


Ab zahir hai aisay khushak Pahar Kashmir mai tu hain nahi


----------



## Bratva

Xeric said:


> Ab zahir hai aisay khushak Pahar Kashmir mai tu hain nahi



To ab akar bakar kar kay andaza lagaye jaya ye FATA hai ya balochistan?


----------



## Xeric

mafiya said:


> To ab akar bakar kar kay andaza lagaye jaya ye FATA hai ya balochistan?


Akar bakar k bjiyae thori common sense istimal kar laita tu pehlay he pata lag jata.


----------



## Bratva

Xeric said:


> Akar bakar k bjiyae thori common sense istimal kar laita tu pehlay he pata lag jata.



Sir Jee,,, ab hum naaliaaq log....Itney hoshyear hotay to app ki jaga na hotay


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Xeric said:


> Like one of our DS would say during Basic course to those who performed poor in PT. Aik tu fauj fit rakhti hai oper say thkhuwa bhi dyti hai!!
> 
> 
> Hail taxpayers' monies...!!
> 
> 
> Lolzz..yeah..but this one takes hell of an effort to run!



well charging a wireless device takes a bit more power than a little bit of light filament 

but hey - kill 2 birds with one stone...at least you burn calories and do work


----------



## Xeric

mafiya said:


> Sir Jee,,, ab hum naaliaaq log....Itney hoshyear hotay to app ki jaga na hotay


Nahi, hoshiyar tu khair tu bara hai



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> well charging a wireless device takes a bit more power than a little bit of light filament
> 
> but hey - kill 2 birds with one stone...at least you burn calories and do work


Well, that's the idea, but these things are used where sunlight is scarce, like at Siachen, so sitting at a post above 18K feet where even talking will make you sweat, cycling to burn calories is not a guud idea


----------



## Amaa'n

Xeric said:


> My luxury apartment leaked due to rain,my MEN didnt like that:


Going by the terrain, somewhere in central bal9chistan?? It is very similar to the terrain in eastern khuzdar.....no?


----------



## Xeric

Xeric said:


> My luxury apartment leaked due to rain,my MEN didnt like that:





Xeric said:


> Just wanted to share with you my 'luxury apparent' provided to me by the Army free of cost


State of the art living for my soldiers:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xeric

Xeric said:


> State of the art living for my soldiers:


Some of my roommates that failed to coexist with me, bad for them they had to die:

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Xeric said:


> Some of my roommates that failed to coexist with me, bad for them they had to die:


Xeric the exterminator

we always shake our boots before putting them on and wow what we find feeling cozy in the bed sometimes?

all the joys of spending nights in the wild

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Informant

Irfan Baloch said:


> Xeric the exterminator
> 
> we always shake our boots before putting them on and wow what we find feeling cozy in the bed sometimes?
> 
> all the joys of spending nights in the wild



Must be snacks for you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Xeric said:


> State of the art living for my soldiers:



Were this "apartment" made by Faujis( your's or any previous company stationed here) or civilians from nearby areas were hired to build this?

Depending upon it's open air location. Sir jee,,, wasn't it feasible to place some sand bags around this "apartment of mud and bricks" to withstand any kind of initial assault of insurgents? A single RPG hit or hail storm of bullets would tore through it


----------



## Xeric

Irfan Baloch said:


> Xeric the exterminator
> 
> we always shake our boots before putting them on and wow what we find feeling cozy in the bed sometimes?
> 
> all the joys of spending nights in the wild


Unfortunately in the Army if someone is bitten by anyone of them, the dude will also enjoy some punishment while he is being treated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Informant said:


> Must be snacks for you



fat grass snake I would have taken if it was roasted. its soup and slimy skin was very off putting.

hey stop teasing me

by the way crispy locusts are very good. if you think I am pulling your leg then i will post my pictures eating them some day.



Xeric said:


> Unfortunately in the Army if someone is bitten by anyone of them, the dude will also enjoy some punishment while he is being treated


hence the common SOP to watch your you piss, where you put your behind and shake and dust well before you put your boots or clothes on.

I was stung by the honey bee on my left hand it became balooni and I dared not mention it otherwise I would have received proper ragra and mortifying humiliation. so my fellow solider told me to apply metal on it...

(it didnt work.. I punctured it and spilled some blood out).

place Bhimber.. Azad Kashmir.. while in 10 Sindh mid 90s
major saab loved the wild honey nests in the elephant ghas.. 
all in the line of work for our saabs 


by the way sir you been to Madarpur? Kotli/ bagh sector if my memory serves me well.
I will through a hint .. if you ask me.. or I will stay quiet if you want me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

Irfan Baloch said:


> fat grass snake I would have taken if it was roasted. its soup and slimy skin was very off putting.
> 
> hey stop teasing me
> 
> by the way crispy locusts are very good. if you think I am pulling your leg then i will post my pictures eating them some day.



Crispy locusts? BS


----------



## Xeric

mafiya said:


> Were this "apartment" made by Faujis( your's or any previous company stationed here) or civilians from nearby areas were hired to build this?


Faujis do the construction of these things on Self Help Basis. Why would be hire civilians for construction in forward areas?



> Depending upon it's open air location. Sir jee,,, wasn't it feasible to place some sand bags around this "apartment of mud and bricks" to withstand any kind of initial assault of insurgents? A single RPG hit or hail storm of bullets would tore through it


Agreed.

But then this area is well in rear away from the forward posts. Also the time when the pic was taken was relatively less critical because the operations had yet not commenced - pre Rah-e-Rast. We went there to provide some routine assistance to the locals, not for any operation, so there wasnt any threat. But if you see the area now, it's a fortress.

Consider this apartment to be one of the housing of an administrative base well in rear. i aint posting images of actual bunkers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Informant said:


> Crispy locusts? BS


not BS salty

there are many ways .. you can dry them in the sun then add salt and eat them like namak pary

or you can pan fry them that makes them crunchy
their pakoras are also good. just boil them and take wings and legs off if you like.. then roll them in meda, dhanya, chilli powder and salt and make small nuggets and deep fry and eat them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

Irfan Baloch said:


> fat grass snake I would have taken if it was roasted. its soup and slimy skin was very off putting.
> 
> hey stop teasing me
> 
> by the way crispy locusts are very good. if you think I am pulling your leg then i will post my pictures eating them some day.
> 
> 
> hence the common SOP to watch your you piss, where you put your behind and shake and dust well before you put your boots or clothes on.
> 
> I was stung by the honey bee on my left hand it became balooni and I dared not mention it otherwise I would have received proper ragra and mortifying humiliation. so my fellow solider told me to apply metal on it...
> 
> (it didnt work.. I punctured it and spilled some blood out).
> 
> place Bhimber.. Azad Kashmir.. while in 10 Sindh mid 90s
> major saab loved the wild honey nests in the elephant ghas..
> all in the line of work for our saabs
> 
> 
> by the way sir you been to Madarpur? Kotli/ bagh sector if my memory serves me well.
> I will through a hint .. if you ask me.. or I will stay quiet if you want me


Well if you have been to Madarpur, you must know this place:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rahil khan

Xeric said:


> Well if you have been to Madarpur, you must know this place:



Thanx for sharing sir. All the above photos explains what it takes to be a soldier...!! My tons of respect to all of them. My Salute to my brothers in uniform..!


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Xeric said:


> Well if you have been to Madarpur, you must know this place:




I was much down to earth sir...

and I must say the locals are very open minded and friendly ... if you know what I am saying 
although we were strictly warned to behave.


----------



## Xeric

Irfan Baloch said:


> I was much down to earth sir...
> 
> and I must say the locals are very open minded and friendly ... if you know what I am saying
> although we were strictly warned to behave.


^^ Tum baaz na ana

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Xeric said:


> Faujis do the construction of these things on Self Help Basis.* Why would be hire civilians for construction in forward areas?*
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> But then this area is well in rear away from the forward posts. Also the time when the pic was taken was relatively less critical because the operations had yet not commenced - pre Rah-e-Rast. We went there to provide some routine assistance to the locals, not for any operation, so there wasnt any threat. But if you see the area now, it's a fortress.
> 
> Consider this apartment to be one of the housing of an administrative base well in rear. i aint posting images of actual bunkers




I was thinking along the lines, building relations with civilians of that area, soft prong approach etc etc


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Xeric said:


> Well, that's the idea, but these things are used where sunlight is scarce, like at Siachen, so sitting at a post above 18K feet where even talking will make you sweat, cycling to burn calories is not a guud idea


 
i personally wouldnt reccomend it up there unless one likes headaches (among many other very bad things)


----------



## Xeric

DSCN8095 by Khakiate, on Flickr



DSCN8088 by Khakiate, on Flickr



DSCN8080 by Khakiate, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Xeric

Xeric said:


> Just wanted to share with you my 'luxury apparent' provided to me by the Army free of cost



Trying to grow some green chilies near my luxury apartment, a rare commodity there:


IMGP3167 by Khakiate, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Xeric

Xeric said:


> My luxury apartment leaked due to rain,my MEN didnt like that:


This is how it rained:



IMGP3192 by Khakiate, on Flickr

The aftermath (after the worst was over):



IMGP3212 by Khakiate, on Flickr

They are the heroes who even salvaged every shovel:



IMGP3189 by Khakiate, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Xeric

The ever envied Officers' Mess:



DSCN7933 by Khakiate, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Irfan Baloch said:


> I was much down to earth sir...
> 
> and I must say the locals are very open minded and friendly ... if you know what I am saying
> although we were strictly warned to behave.



Kashmir .. AJK .. 

Xerics "luxury" apartment reminds is quiet familiar... lived in em whenever i went to the ex areas (KPTW or KP Tamaywali) ... n the snake .. well u just have to develop the love for em i guess...



Xeric said:


> This is how it rained:
> 
> 
> 
> IMGP3192 by Khakiate, on Flickr
> 
> The aftermath (after the worst was over):
> 
> 
> 
> IMGP3212 by Khakiate, on Flickr
> 
> They are the heroes who even salvaged every shovel:
> 
> 
> 
> IMGP3189 by Khakiate, on Flickr



The real heroes... respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Once in my life, i do want to eat 'langar' with the jawans.

@Xeric

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

Aeronaut said:


> Once in my life, i do want to eat 'langar' with the jawans.
> 
> @Xeric


You must. It's a world of its own. Not an issue if you have a fauji friend. Or PDF can do a documentary on it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

with all due respect - no offence intended - what about the apartments being built all over Rawalpindi cantt??? i would have shared the pics had it not been the security issue ----

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

balixd said:


> with all due respect - no offence intended - what about the apartments being built all over Rawalpindi cantt??? i would have shared the pics had it not been the security issue ----


First, offence taken.

Second, yes they are being built, feel free to post some pics, but what's wrong with it? Dont the soldiers need residence?

Please educate yourself: Xeric's Primer: We Don’t Seek Benevolence, But Don’t Malign us Either – Part I

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

@Xeric

PDF's 'a day with the jawans' is my idea. I'll take you to court ! 

Next time, i'm home i'll try to arrange it... It will be fun seeing how they do it, their stories need to be told.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Xeric said:


> First, offence taken.
> 
> *Second, yes they are being built, feel free to post some pics, but what's wrong with it? Dont the soldiers need residence?*
> 
> Please educate yourself: Xeric's Primer: We Don’t Seek Benevolence, But Don’t Malign us Either – Part I


i will not comment on first ---- because that is your personal perception ----
and yes i was coming to that point - i know why they are being built in huge numbers - as they are facing shortage of accommodation for Personnel .... and i do not have problem with that----
just wanted to present the other side of the images you posted -----
if you are living in a hut on front-line then you have been compensated for it....


----------



## Xeric

Xeric said:


> The ever envied Officers' Mess:
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN7933 by Khakiate, on Flickr


Just to add, the guy in grey hairs is a Lt Col (CO) and the one besides him towards right is a Major saab.



balixd said:


> i will not comment on first ---- because that is your personal perception ----
> and yes i was coming to that point - i know why they are being built in huge numbers - as they are facing shortage of accommodation for Personnel .... and i do not have problem with that----
> just wanted to present the other side of the images you posted -----



Other side? i think the other side is well documented, the side i showed wasnt.


> if you are living in a hut on front-line then you have been compensated for it....


Compensated?

How? Please elaborate. Never knew that civilians these days are not building their homes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Xeric said:


> Just to add, the guy in grey hairs is a Lt Col (CO) and the one besides him towards right is a Major saab.
> Other side? i think the other side is well documented, the side i showed wasnt.
> compensated?
> How? Please elaborate. Never knew that civilians these days are not building their homes.


it will be an endless argument and will ruin the thread----
but i will end this from my side that this is not about Military vs Civlians or military eating up on budget --- its about presenting two sides of a Picture----
if you are living in a hut on the front line, there is nothing special about it - so i did not find your captions balanced, hence gave my pov -----


----------



## Xeric

balixd said:


> it will be an endless argument and will ruin the thread----
> but i will end this from my side that this is not about Military vs Civlians or military eating up on budget --- its about presenting two sides of a Picture----
> if you are living in a hut on the front line, there is nothing special about it - so i did not find your captions balanced, hence gave my pov -----


You started it, now why back out?

As for ruing the thread, well you should have known that such comments would merit response.

Living in a hut on the front line is special because a civilian counterpart of a grade 17 or 18 military officer does not live in such conditions for atleast 70 % of his service. Nor does the military officer gets 'compensated' like the civil gazetted officer does. You are comparatively new to the forum and probably have not gone through my previous posts or else you have known that living in a underground 'hut' in summers without electricity and alongwith 'friends' pics of whom i have already posted is special. Especially when your class fellows how have an equivalent education are weeping over their offices not being spacious enough. It is also special when even Somalians have water to wash their @ss and a soldier or and officer has to zero in its shyt in a bowl that looks like an inverted 'beaver felt hat'. i wish i could post some pics but couldnt find any.

Just to quote an example, during escalation 2001-02 we were deployed along the LoC. It was the initial time when the hostilities were imminent and we used to exchange mortar and small arms fire on daily basis. We were just below the threshold of opening up with artillery. It was hot, very hot in those days. So at night the orders were that everyone should sleep inside the shell proof bunkers and not outside. You must be knowing that in villages people sleep in open and get 'compensated' even if there is no electricity. Here, we wont allow our troops to sleep outside because that an single artillery volley will butcher them all. i remember going around at night and kicking them all inside the bunkers as they wont sleep inside. You know what, they would beg, beg like small kids that please sir, let us sleep outside. i mean have you ever tried staying in a closed room without a fan on a July afternoon or even night?

i would pity them. They would dig trenches, stand guard and clean ammo all day and at night the few hours they would get to rest was hell. No sleep during day, no sleep during night.

i mean they were trained soldiers, they have been through tough times and they were trained for such conditions, but then being trained does not mean that you are immune to hard conditions.

You just learn to live with them which they did.

i was once traveling in Shalimar Express, i was not in the military then, i remember our AC cabin lost its power due to some problem in the Power Van of the train. You know that windows of AC class are closed, so not even the outside air was there to 'compensate' us. The problem remained there for like 2 hrs, till the time we didnt reach the next station. You know what people did during those 2 hrs? They stopped the train thrice, beat up the driver and the conductor guard and were sweating like pigs. It was all humid, hot and smelly inside. People were cribbing as if they would die. i was a kid so i was more 'inclined' towards the girl sitting opposite to us, but now when i recall it, it was the worst 2 hrs of my life.

Now imagine spending a year in such a condition?!

And that's just one of the stories.

And then you tell me that it is not special?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bratva

Xeric, If Lt.Col is CO then what is Full Colonel would be ?


----------



## Xeric

mafiya said:


> Xeric, If Lt.Col is CO then what is Full Colonel would be ?


Full Cols are Commandants in FC or else they are mostly on staff appointments. They can also be station commanders at small stations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Xeric,

You my man li'l brother---you my man.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Xeric said:


> You started it, now why back out?
> 
> As for ruing the thread, well you should have known that such comments would merit response...................... that it is not special?



You speak the truth, Xeric....you speak the truth - Our soldiers live through some of the most trying conditions and still are willing to give their all for the Motherland - If that isn't Super-Human, I don't know what is ! 



Xeric said:


> i was a kid so i was more 'inclined' towards the girl sitting opposite to us



Yaniiii tharkiness tubbb seh haiii !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Aeronaut said:


> Once in my life, i do want to eat 'langar' with the jawans.
> 
> @Xeric


i have eaten with jawans when my father was in army a million times. Its very very tasty and got tastier (while watch Nargis's Dance a favourite thing to watch for some coy jawans) If u know what i mean



Aeronaut said:


> @Xeric
> 
> PDF's 'a day with the jawans' is my idea. I'll take you to court !
> 
> Next time, i'm home i'll try to arrange it... It will be fun seeing how they do it, their stories need to be told.


Xeric can do that for u i think. Ask him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

@Xeric if i may ask what is yr current rank and Unit?


----------



## Xeric

Armstrong said:


> Yaniiii tharkiness tubbb seh haiii !


Tujhay pori kahani mai bus ye aik baat samaj aye, ludhar!

On a serious note, dil peshori na kartay tu fauj mai kaisay atay?


Umair Nawaz said:


> i have eaten with jawans when my father was in army a million times. Its very very tasty and got tastier (while watch Nargis's Dance a favourite thing to watch for some coy jawans) If u know what i mean


They come from the same society of Pakistan, so they behave like them. Waisy, now these guys have shifted to more modern singers like Haddiqa etc.




> Xeric can do that for u i think. Ask him.


i can sure do that, rather would love to do it, but i cant do it due to the obvious reasons.


Umair Nawaz said:


> @Xeric if i may ask what is yr current rank and Unit?


Ji nahi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Xeric said:


> Tujhay pori kahani mai bus ye aik baat samaj aye, ludhar!
> 
> On a serious note, dil peshori na kartay tu fauj mai kaisay atay?
> 
> They come from the same society of Pakistan, so they behave like them. Waisy, now these guys have shifted to more modern singers like Haddiqa etc.



Really??? They used to love those big bulging things While eating in a Canteen near CSD shop in AJK Regimental Center Manser Camp, Attock. Sometimes even SSG dudes used to visit them for Nargis. Those days security was relaxed in around 2005.




Xeric said:


> Ji nahi


 Fittay muu mujhe pta tha Xeric koi Havaldar he hoga.

Please dont mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Umair Nawaz said:


> Really??? They used to love those big bulging things


Dont you?


----------



## Xeric

This is how a soldier who gets blamed 4 every ill looks like after a convoy move



DSCN7604 by Khakiate, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## solar in pakistan

Oil and gas are two of Pakistan's vitality blend key, both of 2012, 65 for each penny of Pakistan's aggregate vitality market (where 15% oil, half regular gas). Pakistan yearly imports about $ 14.5 billion of oil, 33% of vitality needs through imports still fulfilled. Carring substantial vitality import bills, in addition to the powerless economy, so that the advancement of Pakistan into an endless loop.
solar in pakistan peakworx


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

11 wing of FC-WING ?? Not sure which scout unit


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

khanasifm said:


> 11 wing of FC-WING ?? Not sure which scout unit


Wings belong to units like (Khyber Rifles etc). And are commanded by Lt Cols.

They aren't SF units of FC... SOW (Special Operations Wing).


----------



## ghazi52

Commander Peshawer Corps Lt Gen Nazir Ahmed Butt visited forward areas of Kurram and Khyber Agency.


----------



## ghazi52

Corps Commander Peshawar Lt General Nazir Ahmed Butt visited cleared areas of Rajgal valley. IGFC (North) Maj Gen Shaheen Mazhar Mahmood, commander for operation Khyber 4 updated Corps commander on progress of the operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Phase-1 Kyber 4 completed.After Brekh Top, valley being cleared.Every inch of Pakistan will be peaceful IA, no one can beat resilient Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS visited Rajgal on Pak-Afghan border





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Vortex

Riz said:


> View attachment 569285



App ney us Ka zabardast tharka laggadya hay !


----------

